# Hero's Quest (Solo Eberron Campaign)



## Blackrat (Dec 14, 2007)

It's been a full day since you took the schema to Elaydren. She rewarded you generously and told you to check by the House Sivis Message Station from time to time, to see if she had need of your help again. Well it's probably too early for that yet but you wander through the bridges of middle Sharn near the apartment you have rented for yourself. It is quite late in the evening and the nearby bridges are almost empty. Suddenly you hear a scream from around the wall, a narrow alley between two sections of a tower.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 14, 2007)

Valsamath sighed heavily as he moved towards the alley, drawing the blade he had just recently liberated from its previous owner, the warforged villain, Scimitar. The kalashtar warrior had hoped that he might find some rest after his harrowing experience in the bowels of Sharn, but it was not to be. 

Turning the corner into the alley, he quickly appraises the situation before deciding on a course of action.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 14, 2007)

The alley is about 40 feet long, 10 feet wide. About halfway the alley is two goblins standing and one kneeled next to a body of a female hobgoblin. The one kneeled is searching through the hobgoblins belongins. You notice that 10 feet up on a balcony is one more goblin, trying to hide, holding a crossbow in his hands.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 14, 2007)

After taking a moment to prepare his body combat, Valsamath focuses on his feet as he runs up the wall moves onto the balcony, next to the would be sniper.

( Standard action to activate Biofeedback, then move action to get onto the balcony, using the Up The Walls feat. )

Valsamath
HP: 43/43 
AC: 19 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 17)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, +1 Longsword)
Power Points: 14/13
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 2/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 14, 2007)

OOC: you might want to roll for initiative then.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 14, 2007)

Initiative: 1d20+2=12


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 14, 2007)

The goblins all looks surprised to see you run up a wall. The one on the balcony turns towards you only to see you start your onslaught. He fires his crossbow which gives you an opening to slash at him although the bolt scratches your thigh.
The others yell in surprice and pick javelins from their back, throwing them at you but missing.

Init order:
Valsamath 12
Goblins 11

OOC: The goblin on balcony shoots at you doing 4 points damage. You get an AoO and after that it's your turn.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 14, 2007)

( Actual 6, or 6 - 2 for DR? )

Grimacing slightly as he bolt grazes him, Valsamath slashes once at the goblin with Scimitar as it fumbles with its crossbow, and then attacks again.

Attack of Opportunuty: 1d20+5=16, Damage: 1d8+2=5
Attack: 1d20+5=10, Damage: 1d8+2=6 

Valsamath
HP: 43/39 
AC: 19 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 17)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, +1 Longsword)
Power Points: 14/13
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 2/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 14, 2007)

(Sorry, that was only 4 damage. I edited just as you posted)
The goblin clutches his stomach as you put your sword through him. He drops the crossbow, and draws a knife from his boot attacking and missing you miserably, dropping the knife in the process. One of the others whistles loudly as they all throw another wolley of javelins at you. One actually hits but your strenght of mind prevents the sharp stick from hurting you.

OOC: The goblin on the balcony is still standing but very badly wounded.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 14, 2007)

Seeing that his opponent in now unarmed, Valsamath kicks at him with his booted foot instead of attempting to finish him with his sword. Unfortunately, his attack is not well executed. 

Unarmed: 1d20+4=10, 1d3+2=4

Frowning, he says loudly enough for them all to hear, " Surrender is an option, but if you continue to resist I am afraid I may be forced to cut you all down like the murderous thieves you are. "

Valsamath
HP: 43/39 
AC: 19 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 17)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, +1 Longsword)
Power Points: 14/13
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 2/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 14, 2007)

The goblin does something exceedingly stupid and comes to you with his shoulder first trying to push you over the edge of the balcony. His attempt is puny at best as you feel the small creature thump on you.

OOC: And yet again you get an AoO.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 14, 2007)

" So be it, " says the kalashtar, unimpressed.

Attack: 1d20+5=12
Damage: 1d8+2=8 

He takes a swing at the goblinoid, but his attempt is not quite up to par.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 15, 2007)

You miss and the goblin thuds to you with all his puny might.

OOC: Roll a strenght check against 9.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 15, 2007)

Strength: 1d20+1=18

Valsamath easily wards off the goblin, but fails to land a telling blow, again. Vexxed by his inability to down the goblin, he looks over the rail to make sure that the other two are not running off. 

Attack: 1d20+5=7, Damage: 1d8+2=8 

( Invisible Castle is beginning to annoy me... )


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 15, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> he looks over the rail to make sure that the other two are not running off.
> ( Invisible Castle is beginning to annoy me... )



OOC: Three. Two were standing, one was searching through the hobgoblin. And yeah, it seems invis isn't you friend today. Well at least you didn't drop  .

The other's don't seem to be fleeing, instead they are trying to find something to throw at you now that they have wasted all their javelins. And to top it over you notice the hobgoblin get on her feet and she shouts to you. *"This trap wasn't meant for you but now you have seen too much. Surrender is not an option, you are dead!"* She draws a small pipe from her belt, loads it with a dart and blows it towards you, but her attack falls way short. The goblin on the balcony picks up the dagger he dropped earlier.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 15, 2007)

His brow furrowed, Valsamath replies, " I had thought hobgoblins had more honour than this. However, it is of no concern. You cannot kill me, for I am many. " 

Attack: 1d20+5=14, Damage: 1d8+2=4 

His next attack builds on the momentum of his previous failures, and its aim is more true.

Valsamath
HP: 43/39 
AC: 19 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 17)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, +1 Longsword)
Power Points: 14/13
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 2/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 15, 2007)

You finish the little nuisance with a gracious slash across his throat. Two of the others throw daggers at you of which one barely manages to pierce your skin because of your psionic resolve. The last one peppers you with a small piece of plaster from the tower but fail even to hit you with that puny improvised weapon. The hobgoblin tries to blow another dart at you but misses again. Frustrated she drops the blowgun and draws a battleaxe preparing for you to come down.

OOC: the thrown dagger does 3 damage, so after your DR that goes down to 1.

Init:
Female Hobgoblin 15
Valsamath 12
Goblins 11


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 15, 2007)

Considering his options, Valsamath runs up and across the wall, picking a spot about fifteen feet from the hobgoblin to make his stand, readying Scimitar to strike down the hobgoblin when she comes within reach. 

" Do you have what it takes to fight me, one on one? " he taunts.

( Move action and readied attack. )

Valsamath
HP: 43/38
AC: 19 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 17)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, +1 Longsword)
Power Points: 14/13
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 2/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 16, 2007)

*Hah! I'm not stupid!* she says as she motions with her axe to order the goblins attack. The goblins draw morningstars and surround you. The Hobgoblin and one goblin flanking you and the two others moving next to you. Only one of them misses you but your resolve turns the goblins's attacks harmless.

OOC: The Hobgoblin's attack does 5 damage, after DR that's 3. The two goblins that hit didn't do enough to pierce through DR.

You get the ready against the Hobgoblin, and because the alley is on 10' wide you get AoO against one of the goblins because he needs to move through threatened squares to get behind you.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 16, 2007)

" Tsk, tsk, " sounds Valsamath, shaking his head. His blade swings over the head of the goblin as it passes by, but continues in a dangerous arc towards the hobgoblin.

AoO: 1d20+5=7, Damage: 1d8+2=10

Hobgoblin Attack: 1d20+5=15, Damage: 1d8+2=3 

( Jeez, when I roll great damage I miss, and when I roll a possible hit I do minimum... )


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> ( Jeez, when I roll great damage I miss, and when I roll a possible hit I do minimum... )



OOC: Cruel  .

The goblin dodges under your blade but you slash the hobgobling across her chest wounding her quite badly. They all take hits against you but your skill with swords is greater and you parry all the goblins's attacks. Unfortunatily though, as your sword is on your back, parrying the little morningstar, the hobgoblin manages to take a swing at you. Luckily, your resolve once again turns that blow harmless.

OOC: Darn, you're not the only one rolling minimum on damage.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2007)

Emboldened by the feeble attacks of his enemies, Valsamath unleashes a powerful backhand swing with Scimitar, but his aim is too high to connect. Though he does not let it show, he is so far very unhappy with his performance so far, at least when on the offensive. Accordingly, he adjusts his footing and prepares to intercept the incoming attacks before striking again, hopefully with better results. 

Attack: 1d20+2=10, Damage: 1d8+5=8 

( Power Attack )


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

OOC: This battle is really taking time, to speed it at least a little I'll let you know that they each have an AC 14. That way you can instantly react to hits and misses.

Your enemies try to hack at you but your sword is always there, blocking the feeble attempts. The creatures are obviously starting to fear you as they see that you are not as easy target as they hoped for.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2007)

Attack: 1d20+5=10, Damage: 1d8+2=10 

Valsamath notes the creatures doubts, but is confounded by his own bad luck, again.

( Jesus Christ, out of twelve rolls so far I have rolled about average, a natural 11+, only three times! In the interest of really speeding things up, after your next post I will post Valsamath's action for the next five rounds, with contingencies for certain results and conditions. )


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

The tide of the battle seems to change a bit when you notice two more hobgoblins arrive at the end of the alley. They have longbows in their hands and they take shots at you but only the other hits. He only scratches you though. The melee opponents again attacks you but feebly miss, one of the goblins even fumbles with his morningstar and drops it.

OOC: Hey, I just rolled a nat 1, two 8's, 10, 12 and 20. Confirmation on that crit was 7 though. After taking account your DR again, this round you get 1 damage. This will be even more long battle than I anticipated.

Here's a map so you can get the point where everything is.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2007)

( Okay, here goes. )

Attack: 1d20+5=6, Damage: 1d8+2=6, Attack 2: 1d20+5=15, Damage 2: 1d8+2=4, Attack 3: 1d20+5=13, Damage 3: 1d8+2=9, Attack 4: 1d20+5=12, Damage 4: 1d8+2=4, Attack 5: 1d20+5=18, Damage 5: 1d8+2=8

( Those are my attack rolls for the next five rounds. If at any point I fall below 22 hit points, Valsamath will flee to the balcony using the withdraw action, taking however many attacks of opportunity are necessary, and then try to get out of the way so that he can heal without taking more attacks, and then think about getting back in the fight. All attacks are on the hobgoblin until she goes down, the whichever goblin in behind me, relative to the archers. ) 

Valsamath
HP: 43/37
AC: 19 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 17)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, +1 Longsword)
Power Points: 14/13
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 2/-)

( So, now out of seventeen rolls, three have been above average. That is bloody ridiculous. )


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

The battle ensues for a while, blows are traded and the hobgoblin falls early but before she falls she slashes you with her axe. After that you turn your attention to the goblins, finally dropping with a single blow one of them. A few arrows hit you but only one of them manages to hurt you as it lodges in your buttock. The goblins hack you with all their might but only one gets a hit past your defences but again your mind is stronger than the steel.

OOC: H1 and G1 are dead. after DR you get 4 damage from the hobgoblin before she dies and 6 damage from one arrow.

The next 5 please  .

Heh, yeah. I use the SRD page's roller if you wondered and it too tends to give quite low. Not that bad though but you have quite a good AC.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2007)

1d20+5=22, 1d8+2=9,
1d20+5=11, 1d8+2=4, 
1d20+5=22, 1d8+2=5, 
1d20+5=7, 1d8+2=8, 
1d20+5=20, 1d8+2=7

( Now we are talking. 5' step into where G1 was standing, attack that goblin, G2 I think. After he goes down, attack G3 until he goes down, trying to keep him between the archers and me until he does for cover, and then move forward to attack archers. ) 

Valsamath
HP: 43/28
AC: 19 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 17)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, +1 Longsword)
Power Points: 14/13
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 2/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

The battle seems to move to your favor as you kill one of the goblins right away and trade couple of blows with the last one before slaying him also. You run under the flying arrows to the archers but get few hits during the fight with the last goblin. The first hobgoblin dodges your first blow but the other hit guts him. The Hobs drop their bows as you reach them and draw swords.
You hear a strange cackle accompanied with a low growl from the other end of the alley. You glance over your shoulder to see a goblin in nothing but a loincloth and a huge bugbear.

OOC: G2, G3 and H3 are dead. You take total of 7 damage from arrows.

Updated situation:


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2007)

Sweat beading on his forehead, Valsamath quips upon seeing the two new combatants, " Whoever this trap _was_ for must have really ticked you guys off... "

1d20+5=7, 1d8+2=6, 
1d20+5=14, 1d8+2=3, 
1d20+5=9, 1d8+2=3, 
1d20+5=14, 1d8+2=4, 
1d20+5=20, 1d8+2=4

( He steps into where the second hobgoblin went down, and will keep trying to maneuver behind the last hobgoblin. Guessing that the bugbear is coming for him next. When the hobgoblin goes down, he will attack whoever is in melee with him at that point, I am guessing the bugbear. If he drops below 12 hp, he withdraws instead of continuing the attack, again looking for somewhere he can run up to keep him safe while he heals. When running on walls though, he must begin and end his move action on a flat surface. ) 

Valsamath
HP: 43/21
AC: 19 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 17)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, +1 Longsword)
Power Points: 14/13
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 2/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

You quickly make good of the last hobgoblin and even manage to dodge the wild swings of the bugbear. What stings you more are the energy-balls the goblin keeps hurling at you. You are able to open a gash in the leg of the bugbear before retreating to the balcony.

OOC: at the end of the last round you drop from 13 to 9. I guess that cues your withdraw to the balcony. You get another 2 damage at the end of this round from one more energy ball. The crossbow is still on the balcony BTW.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2007)

While he is feeling rather beat up, Valsamath is quite pleased with himself as makes his way back onto the balcony. He attempts to open the door or window into the building. If he can do that, he will enter and get out of the way of danger, for the moment, but if the door is locked he will attempt to heal himself. 

 Body Adjustment: 1d12=2

( Body adjustment is a 1 round action, so either he gets inside and does it on the next round or starts it this round. If hit again, he will have to make a concentration check to finish. )

Valsamath
HP: 43/7
AC: 19 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 17)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, +1 Longsword)
Power Points: 14/10
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 2/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

You start healing yourself there on the balcony since the door is locked when the most unlikely happens. First you see a huge blade erupting from the chest of the bugbear. It takes a heartbeat for you to realize that somebody just threw a greatsword that pierced the beast. The next thing you know is that three humans walk to the alley. One points a wand at the wall next to the goblin and a purplish tentacle grows from the wall, grabs the poor goblin by the throat and squeezes the life from it. One of the humans has a rapier in his hand and you realize that he is dressed very much like you. It is quite dark and you quess that from afar anyone might have mistaken you for him.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2007)

Valsamath looks to see if there is anywhere he might be able to flee to even further up, but if not, settles for calmly continuing to heal himself, and hopes that the newcomers are not also interested in a fight.

Body Adjustment: 1d12=8

Valsamath
HP: 43/9
AC: 19 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 17)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, +1 Longsword)
Power Points: 14/7
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 2/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

The man with the wand kneels next to one of the hobgoblin bodies and starts searching for ID's. The other one marches to the bugbear and forces the sword from the body. The last one (the one with similar clothes as you) calls to you. "You okay? Seems you've had quite a sport here."


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2007)

Nodding cautiously, Valsamath says, " Were I a less seasoned warrior, I may have been in a spot of trouble, but as it is I live while they do not. "

Taking a moment to survey the carnage he has wrought, he asks, " I think they mistake me for you, but what cause would they have to set such a devilish trap and be so willing to risk their lives in its execution? "

Body Adjustment: 1d12=11 

Valsamath
HP: 43/17
AC: 19 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 17)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, +1 Longsword)
Power Points: 14/4
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 2/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

The other man has produced a rag from the hobgoblin's pocket and mutters something to the man you're speaking with. He sheats the rapier and answers you. "It seems these were of the Bloody Fist gang. Quite notorious here in Sharn. I'm afraid I have ticked them quite badly. Long story. I can share it with you around a table filled with mugs of ale. By my count this would be whole third of the gang. Including all their elites. I'd be honoured to buy a round for such a hero." The last man has by now cleaned the greatsword and sheathed in to his back. You notice that the two men are wearing definite uniforms but from that far you can't tell of which organization.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2007)

Sheathing his sword, Valsamath cautiously making his way down from the balcony.

" A drink would do me well right about now, he says, still a little guarded. " I thank you for your offer. "

Approaching the man, he extends his hand in greeting, " I am known as Valsamath. "

Valsamath
HP: 43/28
AC: 19 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 17)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, +1 Longsword)
Power Points: 14/4
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 2/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 18, 2007)

Getting down and closer you notice that the two men are wearing uniforms of King's Citadel. These guys are special police-force. The other one is big and muscular and the other about the average. The man you was talking to offers you his hand and answers. "I'm known as Nephaestos, and these are my friends. The smaller is called Iod and the big one Beau." As he talks the smaller goes on to search the female hobgoblin. He returns soon and hands you a ring. "Your kill, your prize." He simply explains.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 18, 2007)

Valsamath nods slowly and says, " My thanks. " 

" Do you think we should linger to see what else can be salvaged from them, or do we leave it for the watch? " he asks as he slips the ring into his backpack for future examination.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 19, 2007)

"I'll stay" Iod says. Nephaestos nods and explains. "Citadel lieutenant. He outranks the whole watch and will do all the paperwork on this. Don't worry, these were murderer's all. You'll probably get a medal after he's cleared all the bureocrasy" The bigger man called Beau grumbles. "I'll go get the watch. They can do the bagging. Meet you later Phae." Nephaestos wawes a hand at his friend and turns to you. Shall we. There's a tavern just two stories up


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 19, 2007)

Valsamath nods politely and pauses to let Nephaestos lead the way. 

Reflecting on the battles of the last several days, the kalashtar gets a bit nostalgic for the good old days when he could expect with fair certainty to lot have to face a battle to the death more than once every few weeks while travelling from village to village. In this place though, Sharn, trouble seems to have his scent...

Stealing one last lingering look at the bodies filling the alleyway, he turns his back to follow the other man to the tavern.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 19, 2007)

Nephaestos, or Phae as he is called, leads you to a nearby tavern "Hidden Forge". It is run by a dwarf with a magnificant set of moustache. Phae brings two big mugs of black beer to your table. The evening passes pleasantly as he tells you stories of his adventures and you tell of yours. When you again talk about the goblins he starts a breathtaking tale that involves two rival gangs, incredible scheme to steal their wealth, unspeakable acts with a female elven assassin and a public humiliation of the leader of Bloody Fist gang. When the evening turns to night and you leave for sleep, at least Phae is considerably drunk. You part ways but Phae promises to keep his word about that medal for dealing with one of the most annoying criminal gangs of the city.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 19, 2007)

Valsamath steps out of the Hidden Forge feeling a little lightheaded, but not too heavily under the influence. Dusting off his cloak, he considers heading back towards the kalashtar community in Dura, but decides it might be better, and easier, to just find somewhere to lodge close to here. But not too close, best not to keep around the scene of the crime lest the other two thirds of the Bloody Fist gang come looking for him. 

For a moment he considers going to the local Sivis message station to check if Lady Elaydren has sent him an update, but he decides against it because it is easier on his conscious to put off checking than it would be to put off responding to an emergency if something were to be happening. Valsamath may be feeling relatively selfless, but he needs to recharge his mental energies with a few hours of sleep and some meditation. About two hours of the former, thanks to his enchanted ring, and six hours of the latter. 

Briefly he thinks about what he has been told about the connection between meditation and the Dream of the Age, but he brushes the thought aside and sets out to look for some lodging.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 21, 2007)

From the high vantage point you can see the mouth of the alley you fought in few hours ago. It has been brightly lit by lanterns and you see a dozen or so watchmen hanging around. Nothing special. You find an inn to stay for the night and get some sleep.

As you are eating your breakfast next morning you hear a paperboy outside cry. "Sharn Inquisitive! Extra News! A Mysterious Hero disbands local criminal gang!"


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 24, 2007)

Valsamath allows himself a small smile as he dons his armour and gear. He is not immune to the feeling of an inflated ego that comes with such accolades, though he rarely lets it distract him overly much. " Mysterious Hero, eh? I rather like the sound of that. "

He goes out into the commons area to look for a meal. After he has finished eating, Valsamath heads towards the Sivis message station to see if Lady Elaydren has left him any word.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 24, 2007)

It's another rainy day in Sharn. Thunder rumbles off to the distance as you cross the rain-slick bridge to Barmin Tower where the House Sivis message station is. Ahead you notice the door to the message station hanging open at a strange angle, broken, hinges bent from the frame. Lightning flashes and you think you hear a groan inside the otherwise silent station.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 26, 2007)

Drawing his sword, Valsamath cautiously approaches the door. He pushes it open and looks to see what has happened inside before entering.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 27, 2007)

The place is a mess. Stools and tables have been thrown aside, the scroll-cases are scattered around, and the Sivis Heir running the station lies on the reception desk unconscious. She breaths heavily and is obviously in pain. You spot some muddy footprints on the floor, claved feet, very small, you're not sure but would guess them to be kobold footprints.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 28, 2007)

Glancing around to be sure that there are no cretinous thugs still present, Valsamath moves to the side of the unconscious woman. 

" Wake up, miss. Please, " he says, nudging her gently with his hand.

If there is no response, he sheathes his sword and gathers her up in his arms to take her to the safety of a guardhouse or a Jorasco healer.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 28, 2007)

"What happened here?" you hear from the door as you try to rouse the gnome. You see an attractive human female standing in the doorway, she is wearing a heavy coat to protect from the rain but you notice a silvery flame-motif running in her hem. Her head is covered with a hood but you can clearly see her face and the terrified look on her eyes.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 30, 2007)

" This woman has been assaulted and is in need of assistance, " says Valsamath, holding the gnome gently in his arms. 

" Once we can have her wounds tend to, I believe a description of events will be in order. But, if I may ask, what are you doing here? "


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 30, 2007)

"I, I came to see if I had messages. Uhm, let me help, I can take away some of her pain." She says with a strange accent as she sweeps the hood from her head and moves towards you. You see that she is very attractive eventhough her features look a bit outlandish. Her skin is pale to the extreme, almost white and her hair is like ebony. She looks young, definetly no more than 18, maybe even younger.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 30, 2007)

Valsamath right foot edges back a bit, but then he steps forward to meet her, watching for any suspicious movements. " You are a healer? " he asks.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

"Yes, the Flame has blessed me with the ability to help those in pain." She nods to your guestion. "Please, lay her down on the table"

OOC: Well your sense motive isn't too good but she seems sincerily conserned for the well being of the gnome. She wants to help.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 31, 2007)

Valsamath lays the injured gnome out on the table as he has been instructed, then takes a step back. He finally takes a moment to look around the sacked office, and says, " I guess I ought to look through this for anything interesting. If I find something with your name, I will give it to you. What is your name? "

He takes care not to show his back to the woman, but Valsamath begins to shift through whatever is lying around in hopes of finding something useful, like his own message.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 1, 2008)

After you lay the gnome on the table the young lady places her hands on the gnome's forehead. You start looking around the mess but hear as she quietly whispers. "Light of the flame, guide my soul." You feel the air in the room turn chillier as she bends to kiss the gnome's forehead and your attention is drawn to see her spell. As she rises back again the gnome suddenly opens her eyes and blinks a couple of times, she starts rising but lays quickly back down. "Easy now, lay down for a second, give it time to work." The lady turns her attention back to you and answers your question, which she had surprisingly heard through her consentration. "Oh, the priests call me miss Frostkiss. I had other names before the day of the mourning but those do not matter. You may call me whatever you wish, though I rather like the name the priests gave me."

OOC: Now that was an interesting way to describe CLW, don't you think  ?


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 3, 2008)

" Are you of Cyre? " asks Valsamath, slowly.

After a few more moments of sifting through papers, he comes back over to the table and says to the gnome, " I am sorry to bother you, miss, but I need you to tell me what has happened here. Who would attack a Sivis message station, and why? I understand you may be traumatized, but I would appreciate it if you could try to remember what happened. Do not speak too quickly though, just try to relax and let it out bit by bit. "


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 3, 2008)

Miss Frostkiss smiles in a sad way and nods. "Feels like a lifetime ago to tell the truth"

The gnome finally gets up slowly and shakes her head as she looks at the messed room. "Oy oy oy, the messages." She looks at you, and shakes her head again. "They came asking for a message and when they found out I had just scribed it down the big guy just bashed me in the head. They must've taken it."


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 3, 2008)

" Do you remember what the message was, or who it was for? " asks Valsamath.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 3, 2008)

"Oh no no no. We Sivis Heirs are trained to write and forget. I couldn't remember the content even if magically forced. And I just can't remember the name to whom it was. But the sender was this pretty Cannith lass. What was her name again..." She looks at miss Frostkiss. "But the message you have been waiting so anxciously miss Frostkiss finally arrived yesterday evening. It should be somewhere here." She says as she goes through a pile of messages that were obviously scattered from a nearby shelf.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 4, 2008)

Valsamath cocks his head slightly and looks at the gnome sideways, eyes looking worried. " Would that be Elaydren Vown d'Cannith, by chance? " he asks, brow furrowed and subtle frown apparent.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 4, 2008)

She gets back and hands miss Frostkiss a sealed scroll. "Here you go dear" Then she looks at you and says. "Why yes, yes that was her name... Oh my gods, it was your message, was it?" On the side you notice that when miss Frostkiss opens her letter and reads through it, her complexion turns totally. Her shoulders drop and her beautiful face turns somber. She looks as she would burst into tears at any moment. It seems she had some bad news of her own too.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 6, 2008)

" I am sorry, but if my message was so important that your station was attacked, I must make haste and seek out Lady d'Cannith, " says Valsamath, pulling away towards the door.

" If I am able, I will return another time to see that you are well. And I am sorry for your loss, Miss Frostkiss. "

With that, he turns to leave the message station and head for the meeting place of Elaydren at a run.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 15, 2008)

The two women stare at you leaving in such a haste. Last time you met Elaydren in the Broken Anvil Inn and quessing it to be a good place to start you hurry towards there. About halfway the way you suddenly hear flapping sound above you and notice an owl descenting towards you in circles. When it gets to a height about a meter above you it drops a scroll case it was carrying and flies away. The case lands to your feet.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 15, 2008)

After recovering from a brief moment of surprise, Valsamath stoops and picks up the scrollcase. Removing the lid, he carefully pulls out and unfurls the message so that he can read it.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 16, 2008)

The sheet contains a short message:

_My friend. 

The normal means of communication have been compromised. I am once again in need of your help. Meet me at Broken Anvil as soon as possible. I will be waiting you there.

Lady E_

Well it seems great minds think alike as you were already on way to the Inn.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 16, 2008)

Quickly tucking the message away in his pack, Valsamath proceeds towards the Broken Anvil with all possible haste, making full use of his ability to move on vertical walls to take advantage of possible shortcuts.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 16, 2008)

A moment later you arrive to the Broken Anvil and shake the rainwater from your coat. There is not many clients present at the moment. A few eating an early lunch and a small cloaked figure sitting near the door. It has a hood on and is crouched above a bowl of steaming soup preventing you from seeing any details. Elaydren doesn't seem to be in the common room though. As you look around a maid approaches you. "Hello sir, may I take your order?" She leans in closer and whispers in a flirty tone: "And your name please"


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 16, 2008)

" Just some bread and cheese, please, and a mug of ale, " answers the kalashtar warrior, keeping a close eye on the hooded figure. " The name is Valsamath. "


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 17, 2008)

"I suspected as much. I'll go inform the lady that you have arrived." She says with a wink. A couple of minutes later you see Elaydren walk out from the private area of the Inn. Instead the gown of a noble-woman she was wearing before, she is now wearing a pair of leather breeches, long boots and a leather vest over a sturdy shirt. She is carrying a backpack which seems to be empty. On the side you note the hooded figure rising and leaving in haste dropping a few coins on the table. Elaydren hurries to sit next to you. "Thank the Host you came. There's not much time." She drops the pack next to your table. "Please, help me." She is looking around while she speaks and obviously seems alerted by the hooded figure that left in such a haste.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 17, 2008)

Seeing that Elaydren apparently shares his concern, Valsamath says, " I think that perhaps we should vacate the premises, now. Someone seems to be keeping themselves abreast of our alliance, and I feel uncomfortable lingering long when folks make themselves suspicious... "


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2008)

"No time for that Val. I can't stay in Sharn any longer. Listen carefully. All you need to know is in the left pocket of that pack. Take it and..." Her speach is interrupted by the door bursting in and four kobolds running in, along with a warforged carrying exactly the same looking sword you took from the Scimitar.

OOC: Time for initiative


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 21, 2008)

Initiative: 1d20+2=7


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 24, 2008)

Init order:
Kobolds
Elaydren
Warforged
Valsamath
All the others

The four kobolds rush in taking places near the wall and fire their crossbows. Two at you and two at Elaydren. But their hurried shots fly wide and only one of them manages to hit Elaydren. Elaydren ducks behind one table and you see a small glowing spark form in her hand, which she hurls to the kobold. The spark hits the kobold square in the chest and drops it screaming in pain. The warforged stares at you, looking at the hilt of your new sword. *"Thief! Murderer!"* He shouts as he charges you but you dodge easily his crazed swing with a sword.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 25, 2008)

Stepping back from the warforged, Valsamath quickly draws his sword. Silently cursing himself for being taken by a surprise he was sure was coming, he manifests and his body again takes on armour like properties, this time stronger than before. 

" Flee, Elaydren! These villains will not find me easy prey, " he exclaims to the Cannith heir. 

Valsamath
HP: 43/43
AC: 19 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 17)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, +1 Longsword)
Power Points: 14/10
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 3/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 25, 2008)

The other patrons throw down in panic, some making a run for the door. The kobolds now all take shots at Elaydren but the table proves to be a good shield as the bolts thump to it. She mutters quietly and fries another kobold with a glowing spark. "I can take down these lizards, you worry about the 'forged!"

The warforged keeps taunting at you as he slashes you with his sword, nicking a small cut on your arm, ruining your shirt. *"Weak fleshling. That is my brother's blade. I take back."*

OOC: Counting your DR you take 3 damage.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 25, 2008)

" Oh? He was your brother? Then here, have it back, " says Valsamath through gritted teeth as he steps forward and swings Scimitar at the warforged.

Attack: 1d20+5=13 
Damage: 1d8+2=6 

Valsamath
HP: 43/40
AC: 19 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 17)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, +1 Longsword)
Power Points: 14/10
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 3/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 29, 2008)

Your strike was well placed but he parries it with his sword. Elaydren gets a bolt stuck on her shoulder and cries loudly but manages to consentrate on another magic strike against the kobold, again dropping one of them. She drops completely behind the table to take full cover. The 'forged follows the parry up with his sword but you gracefully dodge his clumsy attack.

OOC: Elaydren is in very bad shape but still conscious. She is now in full cover behind a tipped table so she is in no immediate danger but the last kobold is now free to also attack you.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 29, 2008)

Glancing back Valsamath sees that Elaydren is in a bind, but he knows the best way to help her is to end this fight quickly. Taking note of the position of the kobold, he moves to attack again.

" Scimitar is happy to see you. Perhaps you would like to tell me your name so I can give it to your sword after I destroy you, " says Valsamath, swinging the blade. Unfortunately, he perhaps should have spent less time thinking of a witty remark and more time focusing on his strike.

Attack: 1d20+5=6


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 2, 2008)

. o O ( Bollocks... )


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh sorry . Been a bit busy. Haven't forgotten you.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 4, 2008)

The 'forged sidesteps from your sword and tries to counter, but you parry his attack with you sword. He taunts you as he presses on. *"Hah, you meatbags shall fall before the blades. I am Falchion, and I will take your head for what you did to Scimitar."*

The remaining kobold drops his crossbow and draws a small sword while circling around to get behind you.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 4, 2008)

Valsamath turns to try and cut down the kobold before " Falchion " can capitalize on his advantage.

Attack: 1d20+5=14, Damage: 1d8+2=9


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 4, 2008)

In a fluid circle you decapitate the little assaillant and return to the defencive position facing Falchion. He was apparantly surpriced by the grace of your movement as his next swing missed you by two feet and lodged his sword to the table nearby.

OOC: I rolled a natural 1 on his attack so that was a fumble.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 5, 2008)

Valsamath strikes at Falchion with his longsword, but his technique is a little on the sloppy side.

Attack: 1d20+5=13, Damage: 1d8+2=7


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 5, 2008)

OOC: Hmm. This is going to take a while. Unless...

Falchion rips his sword from the table splintering the table in the process. This leaves an opening for you to strike but your sword clangs harmlesly on his cladding. He swings his sword with full force overhead but you manage to sidestep it and take only a scratch. The duel continues frantically for over a minute and a crowd starts to gather around you, gazing at the sight. Eventually Falchion lies broken on the floor and you stand victorious, albeit wounded.

OOC2: Since this was just a "duel" and there was really not much chance for tactics I rolled the battle to the end. It took 12 rounds after your last post. You took 27 damage.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 5, 2008)

" Bastards certainly do not go down easy, " gasps Valsamath, taking a few generous moments to catch his breath. " Perhaps we had best be leaving now, Lady Elaydren. "

But not before he scoops up the pack left for him, and his new sword, " Falchion " and anything else the warforged and kobolds have on them that looks worthwhile. As the spectators look on, they also see some of his wounds begin to close up by their own...

Body Adjustment x2: 2d12=13

HP 43/26
PP 14/4


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Taking a breath and starting to speak to Elaydren, you turn to her direction only to find out that she is no longer there. The backpack is lying next to the table and near it you notice an empty potion-vial. Elaydren must have used the commotion and snuck out. Something has been scrathed to table she used as a cover. _Left pocket. Get out of Sharn now! Meet you later. E._


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 10, 2008)

Nodding slightly, Valsamath grabs the pack, the sword " Falchion " and whatever else he found of value and quickly leaves. Again making full use of his abilities, he begins to descend towards the Lightning Rail station, but along the way, when he finds somewhere nice, secluded and accessible only to himself and others with extra abilities, he takes a moment to look at what has been placed in the left pocket of the pack.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 13, 2008)

There wasn't much more of value. The kobolds were carrying crude swords and crossbows but nothing else. You notice though that one of the swords was missing, only guess is that Elaydren took one of them when she left. Taking a shortcut down using the walls you descend fast and notice a balcony-like outing under one of the bridges of Sharn. It is secluded and impossible to reach without extraordinary abilities. There you take a moment to catch your breath and see what is so important in the left pocket of this empty pack. As you open the pack you notice that it must be magical in nature since it is filled with stuff although from the outside it looks and weights like empty.

On the top of whatever is in the left pocket you find a letter.

[sblock=letter]_My friend

The object you recovered for me from the ruins under Sharn is a schema, a piece of pattern used to create items both mundane and magical. I have learned that another schema connected to this pattern was being studied in a secret Cannith workshop in Cyre, called Whitehearth.

Parts of my own house seeks this pattern for evil purposes and I do not know who to trust. So I turn to you. I ask you to travel to Cyre, find the workshop and recover the second schema.

But the location of the workshop was a closely guarded secret, lost when the patriarch of house Cannith died on the day of mourning. Luckily it is believed that in an abandoned Cannith outpost, in the town of Rose Quarry, was documents of all our facilities.

Travel to Rhukaan Draal in Darguun. I have arranged you a guide. Find a man named Failin from the Bloody Market, he can arrange you a transport to Rose Quarry. From there find the records of Cannith workshops and travel to Mournland to find Whitehearth and the second schema. It is an adamantine plate, shaped like a diamond and the size of a human palm. Once you have retrieved it, return to Rhukaan Draal. I will try to reach there myself by them. Please my friend, I need your help in this, and I promise you will be well rewarded.

Yours, Lady E_[/sblock]

OOC: do you check the rest of the items now too or wait for some other occasion. It is a good safe place to do so if you wish.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 13, 2008)

Frowning, Valsamath folds the message back up and puts it back in the pocket. Then he begins to look through the pack and take an inventory of what he has been given, and to see if there is any extra room to put the things from his mundane pack in.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 14, 2008)

The pack is not even nearly full so you can fit your stuff there finely. In the center, the big part of the pack, is a small tent, a bedroll, three days worth of rations (which you don't actually need since your ring can sustain you but Elaydren didn't know this), a silk rope with grappling hook tied to one end, some firewood and an axe. In the left pocket with the letter is a blue metallic rod, about 3 inches long with a saphire embedded to one end (you have no idea what could it be but it isn't a wand that's for sure, it's too small). There's also two potions with House Jorasco seals, which means they are most certainly healing potions, and then there is a letter of credit which can be changed to ticket to Rhukaan Draal, by either Orien rail/caravan or Lyrandar ship. In the left pocket you find an everburning lantern, three thunderstones, three tanglefoot bags and three alchemist fires.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 14, 2008)

Valsamath considers his next move as he stows the contents of his backpack in the magical pack given to him by Elaydren. Looking up towards the towards the towers of the Central Plateau, he decides that he would much prefer to travel by airship than by rail. Having never travelled by airship, the novelty of it is rather enticing, but also because in addition to being faster, it has potentially fewer problems and provides for a better travel experience.

Sighing, Valsamath mutters, " What goes down, must come up, " as he slides the haversack onto his shoulders and begins climbing up and over towards the Lyrandar enclave and airship docks.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 16, 2008)

After a little climb you finally reach the Lyrandar enclave. Explaining your business to the guards and a little wait avails you a meeting with one of Lyrandar officials who take care of travel arrangaments. This particular member of the house has the looks of a cliched dashing young captain. Dressed in garish laced shirt and leather vest with high boots and tight pants. He smiles and brushes his blond hair of his face before motioning you to sit down.

"Orlon d'Lyrandar, at your service. I understand you're looking for a ship."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 16, 2008)

Nodding politely, Valsamath replies, " Yes, I am, sir. Business draws me towards Rhukaan Draal, in Darguun. I have been afforded a letter of credit which I hope will be sufficient to pay for my safe passage there. I was hoping that we would be able to set sail today, as I am rather pressed for time. "

The kalashtar opens the pocket of his pack and is surprised to see that the letter is resting on top, but he withdraws it without making any remarks on the occurence. Placing it on the table and pushing it forward, he asks, " Will that amount be enough for me to purchase a ticket to Rhukaan Draal? "


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 16, 2008)

"Goblin lands eh. Yes we have a regular line to Rhukaan Draal. The next Water Galleon leaves this evening. They were due to leave this morning but had trouble with some of the cargo and had to postpone the depature. So you are in luck it seems. It will take approximately four days to reach Rhukaan Draal and this letter is valid for a ticket indeed."

He speaks of a sea voyage it seems. A little disappointment as you were hoping for an airship.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 16, 2008)

" Oh, excuse me, " says Valsamath. " I had been hoping for a journey by airship, but if your fine galleon is all that is available, I am sure it will be sufficient for my needs. "

" In either case, will I be able to embark once I have purchased my ticket? "


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 16, 2008)

"Ah, ahem. I'm sorry to inform you that we don't have a regular line to Rhukaan Draal by air. And unfortunatily none of our privateers are at port right now. One should be arriving in couple of days though, but his fees are a little more than this credit holds. But if the galleon suffices I can change that credit of yours to a ticket immediatily and you can board the ship at your convenience."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 16, 2008)

" Yes, thank you. I would appreciate that, " says Valsamath, smiling politely. " What sort of other passengers will be accompanying us on this passage? " he asks.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 16, 2008)

Orlon takes a ticket form from his desk and starts filling in the details. "Well normally there are some traders, few diplomats and other travellers who go to Korranberg or continue to Rhukaan Draal as yourself. The ship itself travels first to Korranberg in Zilargo staying near the coastline. In Zilargo some of the passengers take of and the ship picks up some others. From there you go on towards Kraken Bay and enter Ghaal River for the last part of the journey. In the morning of the fifth day you should arrive to Rhukaan Draal. I hope that answers your question." He looks at the ticket and waves it a little to dry the ink. "And here you go. The ship is in the pier 38. Her name is Ocean's Foam. The captain is a cousin of mine named Sukaal. A good fellow, even if he is a bit loud."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 16, 2008)

After accepting the ticket, Valsamath says, " Thank you very much, sir. Hopefully we will have the opportunity to do business another time. "

Tucking the ticket away safely in his pack, Valsamath stands up and slings the haversack back onto his shoulders. He bows slightly in respect and then leaves the office of the Lyrandar heir.

Once outside, he starts towards the docks at a brisk pace. The sooner he is onboard the Ocean's Foam, the sooner he can relax and maybe grab a nap. All of this running about has tired him, and he could use some rest for his battered body.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 16, 2008)

Less than an hour later you stand on the deck of Ocean's Foam. The captain is obviously closely related to Orlon as he said. They are almost indistinguishable if not for a nasty scar this man boasts on his face.

There is about a dozen other passengers on the ship and the crew does their best to cater for everyones needs. It wasn't obvious with Orlon but seems like Elaydren paid good for that letter of credit. A crewman takes a look at your ticket and immediatily leads you to a cabin that is right next to captain's and is apparently the best cabin on the ship (from what you gather from his explanations).


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 17, 2008)

After thanking and excusing the crewman, Valsamath begins unloading his gear and climbs into bed for a well deserved nap. Assuming that it was not already night time, in which case he would wake in the morning, and that he has not been stabbed in the kidneys while sleeping, he wakes a few hours later and waits for the ship to depart from port before heading out to mingle with the other passengers.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]No it's not night time. At the time you board it is late afternoon. Unlike in RL where it is now 02:25 and I need to get some sleep. I'll resume later.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2008)

After a few hours you wake up, feeling refreshed. As you scramble your way back to the deck you notice that the ship is just about to set sail. Most of the passengers are on deck, watching the departure. Crewmember carrying a plate with glasses of wine aprroach you. "Compliments of the captain for our quests."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 18, 2008)

Valsamath nods and smiles as he takes one of the glasses from the tray, and says, " Thank you very much, " to the crewman. 

Armed with his refreshment, he begins to examine those assembled on deck, considering who might be suitable for a conversation, or an assassination.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2008)

There is a small group of (obviously novice) adventurers. They are dressed in an assortment of relatively cheap armors and carry mundane weapons. There are five of them of which one looks like a spellcaster, considering his cliche robe with stiched runes on the hem.

Most of the passengers seem like merchants and working-class goblinoids but there is one more who stands out. A very large orc who is dressed as a scholar and carries at least a dozen scroll cases on his bandolier and a couple of books strapped in a custom made case. He has small oculars on his pig-like nose and is reading a book.

A picture of our unlikely orc http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/pc_portraits/200102_274_10.jpg


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 18, 2008)

Valsamath approaches the orcish scholar, keeping in mind that if his attempt at conversation is rebuffed that the young adventurers would probably appreciate a few stories of his past exploits. 

" An open sky will be a pleasant change from the shadows and suffocation of the towers, eh? A few days of clean ocean air should do us all some good, " he says to the orc, a friendly smile plastered all over his face.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2008)

"Hrm. What? Oh. Yes. I suppose. Salty sea air is very bad for the books." He seems a bit distracted. Then suddenly he turns and almost bumps to you. "Oh, excuse me. Didn't notice you there. Have you been there long?"


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 18, 2008)

" Oh no, not really, " answers the kalashtar. " I was just looking around at the assembled personages, hoping to find someone with some interesting experience to chat with, and you seemed to fit the bill quite well. "

Extending his hand, he says, " The name is Valsamath. I am on my way to Darguun to conduct some business. Yourself? "


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2008)

He looks at your hand with puzzlement for a second and then mutters. "Ah, indeed, human and gnome way of greeting, yes, very interesting. Gripping ones hand, yes indeed." He takes your hand and grips with almost bonecrushing force and you realize that this orc is probaly both exceptionally strong as well as smart and peculiar example of his race. "Grizhnak is my name. Excuse me but I'm not familiar with socializing customs. I spend my time studying other matters."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 18, 2008)

Rubbing his hand, Valsamath says, " That is quite alright. "

" What sort of studies do you engage in, Grizhnak? I would be interested to hear about what you do. "


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2008)

"I conduct research on beasts that inhabit Khorvaire. I am on my way to hold a series of lectures about owlbear anatomy in Korranberg University. Very intriquing creatures. Have you ever met one? I'm transporting a specimen with me. Darned dockworkers almost let it loose in Sharn. Can you imagine what it could have done if I weren't keeping an eye on the loading." He gets an irritated tone when talking about the loaders.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 18, 2008)

" An owlbear, eh? " says Valsamath. " I count myself fortunate to have never met one of those things when I was travelling from town to town in rural Breland. But if you are willing I would certainly be grateful to have a chance to look at your captive specimen. "


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 19, 2008)

"Yes, yes, why not. I had to rent almost half the cargohold for it. Do follow." He leads you down to the cargo-hold and you see a huge cage. So big that it could have never been moved into the ship as a whole. So it was probably built inside the hold and the creature in it moved in with a smaller cage. In a far corner of the cage, slumped in shadows, is a big form of a creature, but you can't really see it good. Just a shadowy mass. But the low rumbling growl can be felt as it resonates through your body.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 19, 2008)

" Hmmm... I guess if I were cooped up in a cage, in a strange, dark room that tilts back and forth, I would not be much for making friends either, " says Valsamath, frowning. " It is interesting to just be here, to listen, however. Thank you for this opportunity, Grizhnak. How were you able to come by this creature in the first place? "


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 19, 2008)

"Don't be too compassionate my psychic friend. It is a vicious predator that would carve your inside out given the chance. Here, let me show." Grizhnak mutters a few words and you see a big fat rat comes running from somewhere and walks slowly towards the creature. Suddenly the big mass moves with an unbelieavable speed to grab the little animal and tear it to pieces with it's beak before starting to eat. Now that it's out of the corner you can see it clearly. The magnificant creature is as frightening as you have heard of. "I bought it from a woodsman who had managed to subdue it. By what means I don't know since these usually fight to the death." He goes on a while, starting to give a lecture about owlbear physiology but you listen only halfheartedly as something in his earlier words bother you.

Suddenly the realization hits you. He called you psychic even though you have not told him anything of you yet.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 19, 2008)

( Yeah, I picked up on that before you explicitly mentioned it, hehehe... )

Cocking his head slightly, Valsamath begins to step backwards towards the door. " Yes, I suppose that it is quite viscious. But then again, I have known many civilized folk with the same streak in their personality. In any case, I think I shall return to the deck and turn my thoughts towards more pleasant things... "

His muscles tensed, the kalashtar gets ready to draw Falchion, though unfortunately he left his shield back in his room...


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 19, 2008)

"Yes, I don't think it likes company too much. I shall come back up too. It's too dim to read here and I need to prepare my lecture."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 19, 2008)

After the two of them have climbed back up to the deck, Valsamath turns on the orc and says, " I would be interested to hear what an educated fellow like yourself sees when he looks at me, and I am not in the mood for deceptions. "


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 19, 2008)

"Ah, what an fascinating question. Now first I noticed your eyes. The most peculiar shape. Not met in the human tribes of Khorvaire. Combined with your angled face I would say you are from Sarlona correct? Of the psychic tribe. There are some of your kind around Khorvaire ofcourse, refugees. I hear something about a war in your lands. It must have been quite a trip from there. I have heard the ocean is rough." You don't sense any deception in him. It seems he is well educated on different sentient species physiologies as well as more savage beasts. Quite a scholar.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 19, 2008)

Valsamath exhales heavily through his nose, visibly relieved.

" I must apologize, " he says. " I have been troubled lately by some manner of ruffians and criminals, and when you spoke to me, knowing not just my background but the nature of my abilities, I became afraid that you too were an assassin. The fact that I was alone with you in the company of an owlbear suddenly seemed very, dangerous. I am sorry for jumping to conclusions. "


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 21, 2008)

Grizhnak stares at you for a few seconds with shock. Then he blinks visibly twice before speaking. "Yes, yes, I can see how the situation might have spooked you, but, my, me, an assassin, oh my, oh no no. Although I know how to swing a sword in general direction of opponent and know a few minor arcane tricks, I don't believe I would be much of an assassin. I'm just a scientist. I don't believe you to be in danger from anyone on board. These all seem like a decent folk."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 21, 2008)

" Well then, if there is anything you would like to ask me, I will be happy to answer, " says Valsamath. " I will probably be putting in late, having already rested awhile, and I have plenty of time to talk. I hope I have not offended you too greatly, though. If that is the case, I can leave you to your studies. "


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 22, 2008)

"Ah no, you did not offend me and you are welcome to spend time with me if you wish. I am more than happy to tell you about various beasts I have studied." Grizhnak sits down on a bench on the deck and takes his book.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 26, 2008)

Valsamath nods and sits down besides Grizhnak on the bench. He asks the orcish scholar about various creatures he has met in his travels, and some he has only heard of, and listens intently whenever the orc speaks. Once the time has come for bed, he politely excuses himself and heads off for the night unless anything else of interest happens. Come morning, he dons his gear and heads back up to the deck to see if the morning has brought anything else of interest.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 26, 2008)

The evening passes without much interest. It seems the captain is intent to get the ship back to schedule as he pushes late to the night. You learn a lot from Grizhnak who seems very enthuastic to talk about his studies. A true scholar and teacher it seems. What interests you is his obvious lack of need to sleep. Maybe he is wearing a same kind of ring as you are though.

The morning sun brings nothing new except the silhuette of Korranberg in the horizon and a few hours later the ship docks for a short while. Grizhnak leaves the ship with his "pet" here, as does some of the merchants with their crates and the ship picks up a few more passengers to Darguun. A troupe of goblins being the most notable of those. Six goblins wearing military uniforms with lots of medals and other decorations. Quite old ones all, one even walking with a cane seemingly made of silver. Only two hours later the journey continues.

OOC: The goblins are wearing uniforms that look somewhat akin to this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Tōgō_Heihachirō.jpg


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 27, 2008)

Thinking that perhaps it would be best if he did not mix himself up with a bunch of old goblins he is not sure he will be able to relate to, Valsamath goes back to his room to meditate and practice some new manifesting techniques he hopes to master soon. Perhaps tomorrow morning he will look for the young adventurers to engage in conversation.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 28, 2008)

The second day also passes without incidents, except for the eldest of the goblins having heated arguments with the captain. Being careful not to get too close you don't hear much but can gather that the goblin doesn't have much respect for these "sissy half-elf ships that couldn't hold their own in any fight", and the captain ofcourse defending the honour of his vessel.

Next morning you spot the youngling group standing by the rail looking to the horizon and speaking loudly. Getting closer you hear that they are boasting to eachother, bragging about monster they are going to kill, and treasures they're going to loot once they get to Mournlands. You are a bit worried for them, as even you, experienced as you are, are not really looking forward to go there.

[sblock=OOC]Well we are in a good start and at this point I'd like some feedback (to be a better GM  ). How are you liking the game so far? Any criticism? Other than my poor english  ?

And to be fair I need to tell my feelings ofcourse: I'm really enjoying this. You are a good player and even if your wording baffles me sometimes (more of a fault to my english skill than you) you play well. As you noticed with the fight against Falchion I ran it eventually to the end without you needing to roll. I think it worked well to keep the game moving as rolling and counter-rolling for 10-15 rounds would have become boring. If it's okay with you I'm going to run other battles that have little or no chance for anything else like this?[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 29, 2008)

The kalashtar warrior sniffs at the air a little. The salty smell of the sea is somewhat appealing to him, if rather strong. He listens carefully to what the young adventurers are speaking of, adjusting his cloak every now and again as the wind keeps blowing it out of place. After a little while, he decides to cautiously approach the youngsters, hoping to offer some advice without wounding their spirits too deeply.

" A life of adventure is fraught with peril, my young friends, " says Valasamath. " From what I have heard of the Mournland, you would be risking one of the most dangerous places in the Five Nations in one of your first adventures if you go there. I will not seek to dissuade you if you are set upon it, but I urge caution. The Mournland is deadly, and tales say that wounds do not heal properly there. For my own sake I am hoping that that is exaggerated, because I may have to venture into that dark land myself soon enough, and I do not look forward to it. I have seen a number of adventures myself, and travelled the countryside of Breland, but I am not completely confident that I will return unscarred, if I make it out at all. Whatever you do, just be careful, and keep cooler heads. " 

( I like it well enough. Your English is good enough that I did not think to suspect it was not your first language. Right now I cannot think of anything that has bothered me too much, though if you would prefer I will tell you if some element starts to grate on me. As for battles, I guess the thing is that I would prefer to start the first few rounds myself, but when it gets down to the slugfest you can take it. Though, as a note, once I get down to maybe 25% of my full hit points, perhaps it might be an idea to pass it back for that round so that I can decide on fight or flee. Other than that, I guess we can keep going as is for now. )


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 29, 2008)

The youngsters stare you for a moment before one of them, a tall young man in chainmail speaks. "Yeah, what do you know? We'we seen combat too. Just the other day we gave a beating to a group of goblins." You notice that one of the elder goblins is nearby and obviously heard the words as he turns his head to your direction. The boy continues. "Those little buggers are covards all. I wonder how they managed to even carve a land for them. Treacherous murderers."

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Kaodi said:
			
		

> if you would prefer I will tell you if some element starts to grate on me.



That'd be good. 


> As for battles, I guess the thing is that I would prefer to start the first few rounds myself, but when it gets down to the slugfest you can take it. Though, as a note, once I get down to maybe 25% of my full hit points, perhaps it might be an idea to pass it back for that round so that I can decide on fight or flee.



Pretty much what I anticipated. I'll keep to that.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 6, 2008)

" I do not think you said that loud enough for those old warriors to hear you, " says Valsamath sarcastically.

" In any case, a group of you mixing it up with a couple thugs may be a story worth telling at the local tavern, but it takes a whole different caliber of fighting out there in places like the Mournland. There is a big different between a dustup in the city and a fight for your life out in the middle of nowhere with no one coming to back you up should things go south. "


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 10, 2008)

"Hah, those senile goblins? What're they going to do. Bore me to death with war-stories. I say let them come if they have the guts. Which I doubt." The goblin has been moving closer all the time and is now in only few yards away. "So, you insult me boy?" He says with shiwering voice. "You heard him, didn't you?" He asks you. "He called all goblins cowards. That includes me, so it was a personal insult. I call duel for honor. Choose the way you want your beating boy." It seems not the best idea to stand between these two right now.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 10, 2008)

Valsamath backs off from the brewing fight, unhappy that he seems to have been the root of this conflict. However, he sees at least one positive aspect of it.

" I wish you would not have to fight, " he says, " But if this elderly warrior is able to defeat you in single combat, I hope that you take my warning about the Mournland more to heart. At least try to keep from killing one another. I do not think the Captain would approve otherwise. "


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

A couple of more insults later the boy takes a swing at the goblin with his fist. It's not that the goblin actually moves fast, quite the opposite, he seems to be as slow as his age suggest, but somehow he just manages to be inside the swing before it even gets close. Two seconds later, and two tiny fist to the boy's abdomen and a headbutt results in him laying on the deck, whimpering. "So. Anyone else wish to question the Darguuni courage?" The goblin asks from the rest of the youngsters. "I suggest you listen this boy here about Mournlands. Not a nice place."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 11, 2008)

Valsamath attempts to back out of the situation for a while and let things cool down a bit. Sometime later, he approaches the goblins and says in a respectful tone, " I do not doubt that your skill was hard won on the battlefield, honourable elder. I would also not be surprised if it is the nature of youths in both our cultures to act as if they had experience they have yet earned. I am sorry if I have caused you any insult with my earlier actions, but I had hoped that you might be able to advise me on what I am likely to find in Rhukaan Draal and the Bloody Market. "


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

The goblin joins one of the others when he leaves the kids. A bit later you approach him. "Hah! See Snhick. There's actually kids who know how to talk to elders with respect." He says to the other goblin in their own language, which you took time learn in the past. The other one mutters something in response but you don't quite hear him. He changes to common as he speaks to you. "You did not insult me son. And that rat-dropping got what he earned. Maybe he'll learn some humility. So Bloody Market. You can't find finer marketplace on Khorvaire. Anything you could ever want, Bloody Market can provide."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 12, 2008)

" Well, then, I guess I will have to take some time to look around while I am there then, " says Valsamath. " Is there anywhere though, either in the Market or the larger Rhukaan Draal, where I should watch my back more closely than usual? I do not particularly want to get into trouble I was not asking for. "


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 13, 2008)

The goblin gives you short coughing laugh and aswers. "Just don't steal anything and you might make it out alive. And keep a close watch of your purse, the children have sneaky fingers."


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 13, 2008)

Valsamath nods his head slightly and says, " All right, and thank you. My name is Valsamath, by the way. Whom do I have the honour of addressing, if I may ask? "


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 14, 2008)

"I am Dux Balbus. Now if you are finished with your questions?" Although the goblin keeps civil you are getting the impression that he is becoming irritated with you. You are not completely familiar with goblin military ranks but from your knowledge on their language you remember that Dux is one of the highest rank in Darguuni army.

[sblock=OOC]Damnit. Coming up with names for eberron goblins is breaking my head. Darguun is afterall modelled after imperial japan. But I didn't want to go there with names so I decided to use Roman counterparts. I just wanted to get them more organized than normal fantasy goblins. So think of the culture something like mix of japanese and roman empires.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 14, 2008)

The kalashtar bows his head politely and says, " Yes, thank you for your time, Dux Balbus. May the remainder of your journey be more pleasant. "

After taking his leave, Valsamath heads over to the bow to watch the water and feel the salty spray of the ocean for a while while he thinks. If the opportunity arises to speak to the young adventurers again after the goblins have retired to the below decks, he approaches them cautiously again, but otherwise after a few hours he goes back to his cabin for the rest of the day or until dinner is served (if passengers all eat together that is).


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 20, 2008)

The night falls eventually and after a couple of hours of sleep you feel refreshed. There is an uneasy feeling in the air as you watch the stars. From nowhere a mist rises quickly and night-crew wakes up the captain to take command. Suddenly you hear a scraping noise, almost as if something clawed was climbing up the rail. Immediatily one of the young ones, apparently a mage comes up from the below deck and looks at you. He speaks quietly. "What's that noise?"


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 24, 2008)

Valsamath shakes his head silently, putting a finger up to his lips to signal the mage to be quiet while he strains to hear the sound better. Carefully he slides Falchion out of its scabbard, attempting to keep the sound muffled. Then the kalashtar warrior attempts to creep over towards the sound is coming from...

Listen: 1d20+4=19, Move Silently: 1d20+6=10


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 24, 2008)

The boy nods and silently gathers some stuff from his pocket. You sneak towards the rail as suddenly a hand reaches over the rail and behind comes a bony face. Even in low light it seems obviously skeletal. A quick glance confirms more of them boarding.

OOC: You have a surprice round to act. I'll post a map soon.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 25, 2008)

Cursing loudly, the kalashtar yells out, " We're under attack! " as he concentrates on erecting his defenses, more crucial for the lack of his shield. 

Initiative: 1d20+2=3 

( Biofeedback, naturally, and it seems a damn good thing I got to act first, hehehe... )

Valsamath
HP: 43/43
AC: 17 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 15)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, +1 Longsword)
Power Points: 14/10
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 3/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 26, 2008)

Ten humanoid skeletons pull themselves up from the railing to the deck. Because of your warning cry the crew is ready for them and run to grap swords from a rack nearby. Two of the skeletons come straight for you. The other is carrying a mace but the other attacks with it's claws. The one with claws hits you but your psionic defences wont let the claws do harm. The young mage moves closer to one of the skeletons and releases a fiery arc from his outstreched fingers. The fire scorches bone but doesn't destroy the skeleton. The captain comes tumbling down from the upper deck drawing his thin blade and slashing one of the skeletons doing minimal damage.

Init:
16 Crew
14 Skeletons
13 Mage
8 Captain
3 Val'

OOC: Still working on that map. Couldn't find a good one ready anywhere.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 26, 2008)

Gripping Falchion in both hands, Valsamath steps forward to attack the skeleton that the mage has damaged with his fire ( or if that would require more than a 5' step, the one attacking him with the morningstar, and if those two happen to be the same skeleton, so much the better ) . He brings his sword down in a chopping motion, hoping he can cut through the bone, but while he puts sufficient muscle behind it, his aim is insufficient.

Attack: 1d20+5=7, Damage: 1d8+2=8

( I am probably going to want to play this one out myself, at least for a few rounds. )


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

(well lets say they are the same as I seem unable to pull up a map)

You take a swing but the skeleton raises his mace to defence. The clang is almost deafening for you strike with all your strenght. Having secured weapons the crew now enters the fray also in pairs. The skeletons manage to get some hits through to the others but not you. The mage lets you handle those two and instead turns his attention to a skeleton that managed to harm a crewman badly. He sends a ray of pure white light towards it. Somehow the unholy energy binding the creature ceases to exist and the bones clatter to the deck. "I got one!" He yelps in excitement. The captain looks at his thin blade with unbelief as he cuts one skeleton in two with two strikes. Evenso he drops the blade and picks up the skeleton's mace.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 27, 2008)

Attack: 1d20+5=6, Damage: 1d8+2=9

Valsamath growls with frustration as he botches his next attack, and feels a twinge of embarrasement as well at his poor performance so far. Shifting his footing a little, he hopes that his next blow will be true.

( On second though, here is my battleplan. I attack whichever of my skeletons is wielding the mace, and once I land a blow and figure out that they have damage reduction I start power attacking, giving me -2 to hit and +4 damage over what I normally do. When I have the opportunity, I pick up a blunt weapon and use that, without power attack, until I finish off the other one. After that, I move to help whoever is being hard pressed by the remaining skeletons. )


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 29, 2008)

Less than half a minute later you dispatch of the first skeleton and grab it's mace. By this time the mage has ran out of spells and has taken cover behind a barrel. Lucky for him the skeletons are preoccupied with the crew and you. A few strikes more at the other skeleton and it too lies inanimate on the ground. By this time the crew and the captain has dropped two more. The four remaining skeletons are getting the upper hand however, for four of the crewmen lay critically wounded on the deck and one is badly outnumbered by three of the skeletons. The mage has now ran downstairs yelling that he will go rouse his companions. The captain is fighting alone against the last skeleton but has taken a few bad hits. Nothing serious yet though. You took only one hit and your psychic resolve took the edge of it, leaving you only with a small nick.

OOC: you have taken 1 damage.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 29, 2008)

Valsamath charges across the deck, mace in hand, and crashes into the ranks of the skeletons that have teamed up on the lone crewman, swinging straight at whichever is the most damaged or offers the best target.

Attack: 1d20+4=23 (+2 more if able to actually charge, +2 even more if flanking ( but I imagine a 23 will hit anyway, hehehe )
Damage: 1d8+1=4 

Valsamath
HP: 43/42
AC: 17 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 15)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +4 (1d8+1 20/x2, Mace)
Power Points: 14/10
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 3/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

Crushing the skull of one of the skeletons, you save the poor crewman from veing swarmed. He takes on the other of the remaining and lands a solid blow. The other skeleton steps up to you and swings it's huge rusty falchion, scraping you badly despite your defences. The captain is dueling with his adversary, neither getting the upper hand.

OOC: you take 3.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 31, 2008)

Valsamath swings at the skeleton that the crewman damaged, but his aim is wide again. Redoubling his attack, the kalashtar keeps on swinging until there are no more skeletons dancing on the deck.

Attack: 1d20+4=7, Damage: 1d8+1=7

( Go nuts. )

Valsamath
HP: 43/39
AC: 17 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 15)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +4 (1d8+1 20/x2, Mace)
Power Points: 14/10
Action Points: 7
Active Buffs: Biofeedback (DR 3/-)


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 1, 2008)

Finally, after a minute or so the skeletons are all vanguished. A priest who is part of the youth gang has come up with the mage and they are taking care of the wounded crewmen. With a compassionate look the priest looks up from one of the men at the captain and shakes his head. He then closes the crewman's eyes for the last time and recites a prayer. The captain walks over to you and wipes the sweat from his brow with his sleeve. "Thank you. Without your warning and help I'm afraid we'd all be in Dolurrh now."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 1, 2008)

" Perhaps, but I am sorry that I could not dispatch them more quickly, " says Valsamath. " I have not had many occassions to fight while on the deck of a moving ship, and I am afraid that the swaying kept me from bringing my full skill to bear. "

" I will remain on the lookout for any more attacks. I do not believe this could have been random... "


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 1, 2008)

"I haven't heard of any shipwrecks around here and that would be the only explanation of this attack having been random. I'm afraid you're right. But why would we be attacked." He ponders out loud. "I appreciate any help you can give. I lost a good man here." The captain says with grimm frown.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 1, 2008)

" They may be after me, " confesses Valsamath, " Though I pray that that is not true. I have been attacked several times before because of my employment, but I have not been accosted by foes such as these until now. I guess it might be premature to conclude that I am the target, as there are several other notable personages on this ship, but it is a strong possibility. I am sorry if that is indeed the case. "


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 1, 2008)

"Let's hope it wasn't for you. Though I imagine those goblin generals might have been target too. I hear more than one nation holds grudge for their success during the war. But as I said, I appreciate that you promised to keep lookout. Thank you." He bows deep. "I must now return to the helm." He says until starting towards the stairs, shouting commands for the crew to clean the deck and tend to the wounded.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 1, 2008)

Valsamath does not bother healing the small scratches and gashes from the skeletons as he begins his patrol of the ship. He keeps his eyes and ears open, not forgetting to occassionally look up to the sky for attacks from above, but mostly concentrating on making sure nothing else tries to make it onto the ship. 

He thinks it unfortunate that the young mage was the only one above deck for the attack. The death of the sailor may have been averted, and it would have given him a chance to see if they were really any good in a fight...

In any case, the kalashtar keeps up his vigil through the night and into the morning.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 3, 2008)

The rest of the journey goes on without further complications. Couple of days later you arrive in Rhukaan Draal. The goblin architect is very different from anything you've ever encountered. The whole city seem to be made from the point of being defendable. Every building, from cheapest shacks to taverns, looks like a fortress in it's own right. Every roof-top is lined with spikes to ward off intruders, every wall has arrow-slits and every door is reinforced iron.

OOC: Visually, think of oriental buildings studded with spikes and reinforcements .


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 4, 2008)

Valsamath wishes the captain a safe journey and says goodbye to the ship and his fellow passengers, Balbus Dux and the young adventurers. Walking down the gang plank, the kalashtar absently remarks under his breath, " Certainly is friendly looking... "

After asking for directions, he heads in the direction of the Bloody Market, hopeful that he can track down this Failin character without any more bloodshed (or any other kind of shed, as the case has recently proven...).


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 7, 2008)

The people of Rhukaan Draal, mostly goblins and hobgoblins, are not too friendly for strangers but you find Bloody Market soon enough. It's a large square in the middle of the city, with dozens of tents and shops. Asking around for Failin finally yields result as one goblin merchant directs you to an inn named Clenching Fist which is on the edge of the market square.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 7, 2008)

Walking over towards the Clenching Fist, Valsamath pauses outside the door a moment to straighten himself and look around for anyone who might be watching before heading inside.

The kalashtar confidently walks up to the counter and says, " I am looking for someone named Failin. I am told that he can be found here. "


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 7, 2008)

You're bit surpriced to see that the bartender is not a goblinoid but actually a human. Quite comely mid-aged woman. She looks startled at your straight-to-business attitude but motions towards a corner-table where sits a lonely figure. He is slowly drinking a mug of ale and studies some parchment infront of him. "That's Failin, formerly d'Orien. You don't want to mention his house-name though when speaking to him. He isn't on good terms with his family you know." The woman explains while pouring a mug of ale. Putting it infront of you she says "That'll be three copper-goblins, or four Brelish copper coins. Whichever you're carrying"


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 7, 2008)

" Thank you, " says the kalashtar as he pulls four copper crowns from his pouch and places them on the counter. He grabs the mug and takes a sip, suppressing any reaction his fine sense of taste has to the strong, bitter ale.

Valsamath slowly makes his way over to the table where Failin is sitting. Pulling up a chair, he sits down and says quietly. " Greetings, Failin. I do not know if you were told to expect me, but I was informed that you could guide me to a place called Rose Quarry. I would appreciate your help if you have the time and inclination. "


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 7, 2008)

The man looks up from the parchment and quickly rolls it. You got a climpse of it shoving somekind of a map. "Rose Quarry? Very far away, near the border. Near the Mist. Sure I can take you. 60 gold. 40 up front? You bring your own food."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 7, 2008)

" Will you accept payment in platinum dragons? " asks Valsamath in a low voice. " If not, I will find a bank or merchant who will make the exchange and return here promptly. "


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 8, 2008)

"Sure. I have contacts that let me exchange them in full rate so no problem there. And now that we're done with the business talk how about you telling me who I'm working for. I sure wasn't informed about you." He extends his hand "And I am Failin as you already knew."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 8, 2008)

The kalashtar takes his hand in greeting and says, " My name is Valsamath. My employer, Lady Elaydren Vown d'Cannith, instructed me to seek out your assistance here in Rhukaan Draal. "

That said, he reaches into his pack and pulls out four platinum coins which he discreetly lays on the table somewhere out of sight of any prying eyes.

" I should warn you that I may be a hunted man. I was attacked already once in Sharn while in the company of the Lady, and again on the voyage here, though the second time may have been a coincidence. "


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 10, 2008)

"Ah that little brat. How is the esteemed lady? Haven't seen her since she turned 13." He says with a smile. "And little caution is good but be careful not to get paranoid. Well then, if you have anything you need to pick up, the market should prove good enough. Meet me here when you are ready."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 10, 2008)

" Alright, and thank you. I could go now, but there are a few items that I have been neglecting to have examined which I should try to ascertain the function of before heading into danger, " says the kalashtar.

Valsamath excuses himself politely and heads back outside into the market, thanking the woman at the counter on the way out. While he is not familiar with the extent of the services offered in the Bloody Market, with his command of the goblin tongue he hopes he can track down a magician or spellwielder that can help him identify the ring and the blue rod in his possession.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 10, 2008)

Failin tips his hat as you head out and promises to wait in Clenching Fist or if it takes until night for you to return then to meet you next morning.

An hour later you have managed to locate a spellcaster who could help you. The goblin that pointed you to her house called her Cik the Mighty. Some sort of seer-witch you gathered. The female goblin is old but radiates an aura of inner strenght. She promises to determine their properties for 150 gold.

OOC: I'm pretty much cutting through this with no more than this unless you wish to RP the meeting with the witch?


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 10, 2008)

Valsamath looks uncomfortable at the prospect of putting down that much cash just to find out what a few trinkets do, but he believes that Elaydren would not have given him the rod if it were not useful, and magical rings can have several interesting effects. If fifteen platinum dragons will cover both items, he pays for it.

Afterwards, he returns to the Clenching Fist to meet with Failin.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 14, 2008)

It takes some time for her to brew an elixir which includes a crushed pearl. Probably the reason why the fee was so high. After drinking it she goes to inspecting the items. The ring she can identify easily but she is having difficulties with the rod. Finally she just gives you the function what it does, but can't explain why it does so.

The ring = Ring of Feather Falling
The rod = It's function is to emit distinct magic aura when subjected to electricity.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 14, 2008)

Returning to Clenching Fist you notice Failin still sitting in the corner table, examining another map.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 14, 2008)

Having put on his new ring and spent some time (fruitlessly) wondering about the purpose of the rod, Valsamath heads over to talk to Failin again, ready to get on the road.

After sitting down, he says, " Well, I got an answer and a question for my money, but in any case I believe I am ready to go whenever you are, good Sir. Perhaps you could tell me a little bit about this part of the world on the way to Rose Quarry. "


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 15, 2008)

Failin looks at you curiously at your cryptic remark. He then motions you to look at the map that is infront of him. "Yes, ofcourse. But for now I'll just explain our course." He points at a small cross marked into the map, north of Rhukaan Draal which has been plainly marked. "Here is Rose Quarry. It was a Cannith outpost before the Day of Mourning. They used to mine red marble from there, hence the name. Seeing as you are friend of Canniths', you have probably seen the insides of their enclaves. Most of them have decorations made of the stone from Rose Quarry. And even the Royal Palace of Breland has columns made of it. I heard the loss of the quarry hurt them almost as badly as the loss of Metrol. Anyways, it's now on the edge of Mournlands, almost to the Mistwall. Covered in glass, as is most of the area near there. With my means of transportation, it takes about two days to get there."


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 15, 2008)

" Well, we'd best be going then. says Valsamath, motioning to Failin. " The sooner we get there... Well, I guess I'm not really looking forward to heading into the Mournlands that much, but better to get it over and done with. "


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 15, 2008)

"You're right. Follow me." He gets up, throws his hat on and heads outside. He leads you towards the edge of the town, and as you get to the less crowded area suddenly two bugbears step on your way. *"Failin! You cheat us! Time to pay!"* The other growls as both draw morningstars.

OOC: Time for init


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 16, 2008)

Initiative: 1d20+2=18

( On his turn. )

Groaning inwardly, Valsamath raises his defenses and he draws Falchion from its scabbard. " If you have business with Failin, you have business with me, and I am not in a mood to deal nicely, " says the kalashtar. 

Valsamath
HP: 43/43
AC: 19 (Touch 12, Flat-Footed 17)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +5 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, Falchion)
Power Points: 14/13
Action Points: 7
Biofeedback 2/-


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 16, 2008)

Failin yelps and ducks behind you and to a side-alley. Having you standing between them and their mark the bugbears both charge you with their morningstars high. As you pull yourself out of the first's way, the other almost gets a hit at you, but almost doesn't count.

OOC: Init:
You 18
Failin 11
Bugbears 7


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 21, 2008)

Valsamath does not appear to be too impressed with the sudden assault of the bugbears. After having narrowly dodged the blow of one, he pivots and brings Falchion around in a flashing arc that leaves a bloody rent in the hide of one of his opponents.

Attack: 1d20+5=22, Damage: 1d8+2=8


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 21, 2008)

The creature growls in pain but a cunning smile creeps on his face as he takes a step to your side and strikes but doesn't get through your parry. When the other bugbear takes a step to the other side you realize the reason of the smile. They're setting you in the middle of them. A sound tactic indeed as you can't effectively defend on both sides and the creature hits you on the arm with his morningstar. Your psychic feedback takes away some of the strenght behind that strike, but it still hurts bad. Failin is nowhere to be seen.

OOC: Taking in account the biofeedback you take 7 damage.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 21, 2008)

Grunting, Valsamath goes on the defensive as he looks somewhere he can step towards that will keep the bugbears from surrounding him again. 

The kalashtar makes a weak attempt at counterattacking, but keeps looking for openings in the defenses of his opponent.

Attack: 1d20+1=3, Damage: 1d8+2=9 

Valsamath
HP: 43/36
AC: 21 (Touch 14, Flat-Footed 19)
Fort +5 Ref +5 Will +3
BAB/Grapple: +3/+4
Melee Atk: +1 (1d8+2 19-20/x2, Falchion)
Power Points: 14/13
Action Points: 7
Biofeedback 2/-
Fighting Defensively -4 to Attack, +2 to AC


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

A barely audible click sounds from the shadows and the bugbear you had already wounded throws his arms up and drops to the ground, a crossbow bolt stuck to his neck. You notice Failin had found a hiding spot to shoot from. The other one takes a frantic swing at you but misses as you parry easily.

OOC: Only one to go anymore.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 22, 2008)

Valsamath goes back on the offensive, executing another lacklustre attack, but says to the bugbear in  goblin, " You're not the only ones who know how to take advantage of circumstances, eh? "

Attack: 1d20+5=7, Damage: 1d8+2=7


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 25, 2008)

Seeing his companion fall and Failin reloading the crossbow the remaining bugbear takes a frantic swing at you and flees right after it. There's no strenght in his strike and as he turns around you get a slash through wounding him on his side.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 25, 2008)

For a moment he thinks of giving chase and cutting down the bugbear from behind, but instead Valsamath looks over to where Failin was hiding and asks, " Would you mind telling me what the heck that was all about? I think it was our invitation for getting out of town. "


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 28, 2008)

"Mallus Brothers. I think they got mad about a treasure map I sold them a week ago. Right after I had emptied the place myself. Thank you for saving me friend." Failin explains, pulling the bolt from the fallen bugbears back. He takes a moment to check if it's still alive and quickly tends to the wound with a strip of cloth. "I think that should hold him for now. Hope his dumb brother comes to tend him later. We better get out of here."


----------



## Kaodi (May 1, 2008)

Valsamath nods, but he looks a little askance at his new companion. " Let's hope they don't have any friends... "

The kalashtar flees the scene with Failin, and encourages his guide to find them their transportation so they can get out of town and back on track of his mission.


----------



## Blackrat (May 5, 2008)

Failin takes you to the outskirts of the town where a huge rock stands in solitude. "Well here it is." You wonder for a while if he's gone mad, for there is nothing else, but then he takes of his glove and places his hand on the rock. Whispering something you notice that he has a dragonmark on his hand and it glows faintly as the rock starts transforming. In a moment a strange carriage stands before you. It looks like an angular box made of rock with stone wheels under it. "My land-cart. Hop in." He says with a smile.


----------



## Kaodi (May 5, 2008)

" What exactly does this thing do? " asks Valsamath as he climbs into the landcart. " Is it related to the elemental galleon, airship and lightning rail somehow? "


----------



## Blackrat (May 6, 2008)

"Well guessed my friend." Failin answers while climbing behind you. "We experimented with these during the war. It has an Earth Elemental bound to the outer layer which allows it to appear as a natural rock and move through ground." The interior is decorated like an up-scale cabin of a ship except for the front where is a crystal screen that shows the outside and an Elemental-control crystal next to a chair. "But we found that Earth Elementals are much more resistant to control than the other types so these never came popular. This one is one of the few we managed to get working." He motions you to sit in the couch that occupies the right side and takes his place on the chair.


----------



## Kaodi (May 6, 2008)

" Well, " says Valsamath smiling, " Then I guess I can finally relax for a while without having to worry about ambushes or attacks. What could possibly get to us if we're travelling through the ground itself? "

Unslinging his gear, he puts them beside the couch as he sits down. Leaning back, the kalashtar warrior takes a deep breath of the Darguun air and tries to let the tension flow out of his muscles. Meditation is all fine and well, but sometimes kicking back is a much more pleasureable alternative.


----------



## Blackrat (May 13, 2008)

"Well, not completely through the ground. The wheels merge with the ground which enables it to travel smoothly and at full speed no matter the environment." He says and turns the chair around. "Well, I've set it on course, it'll take a few days, so you can relax. Now about Rose Quarry. You know anything of it, or would you like me to tell about it's history?"


----------



## Kaodi (May 14, 2008)

" There was a little bit in the letter I received with my instructions, " says Valsamath, " But I would enjoy hearing a more complete recounting of the history, thank you. "

Unfortunately, he does not feel quite so relaxed now that it is clear that he will not be hidden from attack. But, at least it should be interesting to see the ride in action.


----------



## Blackrat (May 15, 2008)

"The quarry itself was found long before the war and you can find decorations made from the rose red marble almost everywhere across the Khorvaire nowdays. It was owned by the Cannith from the start and they hired dwarves all the way from Mror to mine the stone. A little village formed to house the miners and their families as well as the administrators of Cannith families and was named Rose Quarry. Since the whole village was considered to be property of Cannith rather than Cyre, it was left untouched during the war. But unfortunately it was on the edge of the cataclysm of the Day of Mourning, and got hit pretty badly. The whole area is virtually covered by a sheet of glass-like substance. No-one really knows how that came to be. Just another mystery regarding that day." Failin takes a deep breath after that lenghty history lesson and hangs his hat on a hook in the ceiling.


----------



## Kaodi (May 15, 2008)

" Was there anything else special, or unusual, about this Rose Quarry? Why would anyone entrust some little place where folks did up pretty rocks to house a complete record of the locations of Cannith holdings? " asks the kalashtar.


----------



## Blackrat (May 19, 2008)

"Not that I know of. I didn't even know about such records. It is possible such information was a highly kept secret."

The low humming sound of the wagon, and the smooth vibration it makes as it moves across the land is oddly relaxing and you feel the worries of world melting away, if only for a while. You have some small talk with Failin and learn to know him a bit better. The journey is uneventfull in itself as the wagon moves quite quicly and nothing bothers trying to chase it.

OOC: I will continue on this later, there was something I need to check from the book and I don't have with me right now.


----------



## Blackrat (May 19, 2008)

OOC: Would you mind sending me an email so I could get your adress? You haven't enabled the option in your settings. I'd like to send you a map since I don't want to post scanned images from the book in here but this particular map is too complex for me to reproduce.


----------



## Kaodi (May 28, 2008)

( Ack! Crap! I have been checking for updates every day, but you posted your second message on the same day as the last so I did not notice! Sorry, Blackrat. )


----------



## Kaodi (May 30, 2008)

( I tried sending you a message through EN World on the 28th. Did it not get through? )


----------



## Blackrat (May 31, 2008)

Ah sorry Kaodi. I've been a bit busy myself and have forgotten to check. I have an very important exam next thursday and it's eating all my consentration at the moment. I'll have to put this on hold for now until the exam. I'll see you in a week, okay .


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 9, 2008)

(Ok. The exam went quite well. Now lets see if we can pump life to this again. Unfortunatily I didn't get the email. Not surpriced since everything else related to mails in EN has broken down. But not to worry. I'll do something unthinkable for me and pick up an actual pen, and draw the map ASAP. Just letting you know I'm alive and more or less well )


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 9, 2008)

( Yeah, I am still here too, hehehe... That kind of sucks that you did not get the e-mail though... )


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 9, 2008)

( Nothing to see here. I got the mail and replied. I'll send the map later  )


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 13, 2008)

( Sorry it took a while but I just sent you the map. Let me know whether you got it or not, and we can finally continue  )


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 14, 2008)

( I got the map. )


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2008)

(I'll repost the end of last IG post to recap.)

The low humming sound of the wagon, and the smooth vibration it makes as it moves across the land is oddly relaxing and you feel the worries of world melting away, if only for a while. You have some small talk with Failin and learn to know him a bit better. The journey is uneventfull in itself as the wagon moves quite quicly and nothing bothers trying to chase it.

A couple of days later, as twilight is setting on northern Darguun your carriage is closing on Rose Quarry. The wall of dead-gray mist that forms the border of Mournland can be seen in the distance as Failin stops the carriage on a small rise in the land. "Were you expecting company?" A vast plateau, bounded to the west by a narrow canyon, stretches before you. The quarry extends for at least a mile, and the nearby village spreads across the plateau. At least what's left of it. Anything made of wood has burned to cinders, leaving a handfull of stone facades, rock foundations and chimneys behind. Everything glitters in the last rays of sun in a way that makes the village look like it was covered by a layer of ice. From Failin's earlier words you remember it is actually glass-like substance.

You also notice another source of light. In the southern part of the village, a fire burns in a large pit, surrounded by four tents. There are seven humanoid figures, moving around the campsite. You also see dozen or so horses on the edge of the light.

There can be heard a distinct ringing sound, like that of a pick striking to stone coming from the northern part of the town. You figure it could be coming from near the two large buildings that can just be seen in the dim twilight. The other looks to have been a two story building, a village-hall or somesuch and the other looks like remains of a temple.

OOC:
Map key:

R1: The camp. You see seven humanoids hanging around and taking time to count, 16 horses on the edge of the firelight.

R2: No need to consern these. They are marks on encounters that I'm not using.

R3: The village hall looking building.

R4: Temple.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 16, 2008)

" Not particularly, " replies the kalashtar in a low voice, eyes straining to see through the gloom. 

Grabbing his gear and hopping out of the land cart, Valsamath says, "  Try to keep out of sight, I am going in to take a look. "

Cloak wrapped tightly around him to hide anything that may reflect the dim light from the fire, he circles around to the east of the town, hoping to bypass the camp and sneak towards the two builds where the sounds were coming from. He carefully moves from shadow to shadow, cover to cover. 

( In game terms, I guess, taking 10 on Move Silently and Hide while I head around towards the back end of the Temple. )


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 17, 2008)

"Yeah, don't worry." Failin says and pulls the hatch closed behind you. Immediatily the carriage starts changing shape and in a few seconds all you see is a large natural-looking boulder. From insinde comes a muffled voice. "I'll see you when you come back."

Moving carefully outside earshot of the camp you circle around to the temple. The two full moons on the sky gives a shadowy illumination and the ringing sound comes louder as you approach the temple.

Hiding under a tree you finally stand next to a graveyard behind the temple. There you see two short and stocky figures, digging the ground with picks, obviously digging open the graves. The sound originates from their picks breaking the glassy layer. There is a pile of four corpses against the wall of the temple.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 17, 2008)

Appalled, but unwilling to break his cover, Valsamath skirts the area and heads around to the north to get closer to the other large building across the way.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 17, 2008)

Getting around the temple you arrive at a position where you can see the entrance of the large building. There is dim light coming inside, like a torch somewhere. Above the doorway you notice the keystone, which displays a head of a gorgon and an anvil, the symbol of house Cannith.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 17, 2008)

The kalashtar sniffs at the air slightly as he looks around for threats or sentries. Gathering himself, he slowly makes his way across the way and takes cover beside the Cannith building, hoping that he has not been seen. 

After a few minutes, he begins creeping along the edge of the building, looking for windows or openings that he could get in through without getting caught. 

Valsamath wipes a little sweat from his forehead. Things could get, interesting, if he is found out. With a little luck though, he might be able to retrieve what he came here for without having to shed any blood.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 17, 2008)

Gettin closer to the building you hear casual talking coming inside. It seems there are at least a couple males and a female inside. There are windows but they are very high, though with Val's psionic might it hasn't never stopped him before.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 18, 2008)

Valsamath tries to listen to what is being said, but if the sound is too muffled he moves up the wall and either gets up on the roof if it is within his range or grabs onto a window ledge. Again he will try to hear what is going on, and perhaps take a peak in the window if he can.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2008)

You get up to the windows and jump in, finding yourself in a small room on the second floor. From the looks of things, it seems the room served as office quarters. The voices are much clearer now and it is obvious they come from downstairs. Sneaking closer to the door of the room you see that there used to be a balcony that overlooked a hall downstairs. Most of the balcony is gone now, only the sturdiest wooden supports remain, in cinders, and you look straight down from the door. It seems the people inside were too busy arguing to have heard you. What you see is a bit surpricing. The whole floor of the hall seems to be a huge mosaic map of the central Khorvaire. It had been under the same glass as the whole village but it has been cleared mostly. On the walls there are three huge fireplaces and each fireplace is flanked by two statues of various creatures. Under one statue is a crate that serves as a table for three humans. The two males are wearing chainmails and their tabards boast a symbol of green hand with elongated claws. The dreaded Emerald Claw, once elite knights of Karrnath, now a criminal syndicate hunting relics across Khorvaire. Yes you've heard of them. It seems they are looking for something here too. The men are playing dice on the crate. There is also a female. She has a breastplate which has the same symbol and it seems she has come to hurry the men who are reluctant to continue working this late. They are having argument about orders and disobeying superior officer etc.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 24, 2008)

_Wonderful,_ thinks Valsamath to himself as he withdraws back into the room. Even if he had mastered the new power he had been working on of late, it would likely avail him little in fighting alone as many soldiers as seemed to be lurking around. 

Rather than worry about that too much for the moment, however, he begins to poke around the office he is in. Maybe, with some luck, he can find the records within this very office. Taking note of whatever other ways there might be to get up to this room, other than the window and the ruined balcony, he begins his search.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 25, 2008)

[ ah sorry, I should have been more clear ; ]

Whatever was in the room has been burned down. From the remains of what looks to have been a desk and few shelves you figured it might have been an office. But as you are about to make sure nothing remains in those piles of ash you hear the woman downstairs resign and order the men to head back to the camp.

"Okay we'll continue tomorrow. There has to be a way to interpret this map." She sighs and kicks one of the statues, a falcon, made of perfectly white stone, before heading out.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 25, 2008)

Once the Emerald Claw soldiers have left, Valsamath pokes his head back out of the door to take a good long look at the map on the ground. Perhaps, from this vantage point, something will be apparent to him that was not to them on the floor. 

If he fails to find see anything useful, he looks around more closely at the various statues, and to see if there are any other rooms that he could get to along what is left of the balcony that those below could not.

If that fails as well, he quietly and carefully makes his way down to the floor, as long as he is sure that no one is coming back, and does a thorough search of statues, the fireplaces and whatever else seems prudent, but careful not to disturb anything in a way that would be... conspicuous, when they come back in the morning.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 27, 2008)

( Hey, if you look in the Talking the Talk forum, I am currently trying to recruit a player for a solo 4e game, if you are interested. )


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 30, 2008)

( Thanks for the offer but I think I'm full on games right now  Looks interesting though  )

You take a good look around the large chamber from your vantage point. The fireplaces occupy the north, west and south walls, each made of different kind of stone. Red for the north, black for the west and white for the south. Before the fireplaces are Cannith seals, carved to the floor. Beside each fireplace is two statues, made of the same kind of stone as the fireplaces. Red dragon and lion, white wolf and falcon, and black knight and griffon. The map looks to be very detailed but from up there it reveals no secret to you.

As you get down you take a better look of the map. It seems to be very well made map with bas relief symbols marking cities, topographical features and even major mines. But there is no text identifying the locations.

Searching through the room seems to yeild no result and you are almost ready to give up when you start going through the statues. You can't see it because they are too high but running your hand accross each statue's head you notice there's something engraved to the back of each head. It feels like writing.

```
A crude map of the room. Definetly not to any kind of scale :D

..........FFRFF..........
.........2.....1.........
............S............
...-------------------...
.6.-------------------...
F..-------------------...
F..-------------------...
B.S-------------------...
F..-------------------...
F..-------------------...
.5.-------------------...
...-------------------...
............S............
.........4.....3.........
..........FFWFF..........

FFRFF= red fireplace
FFWFF= white fireplace
FFBFF= black fireplace
S= Cannith seal
dashed area= the mosaic map

1= Red Dragon
2= Red Lion
3= White Wolf
4= White Falcon
5= Black Knight
6= Black Griffon
```


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 30, 2008)

As quietly and discreetly as he can, Valsamath tries to move to an angle where he can see the writing on the statues, or if that is impossible he tries to turn them to that he can see. If there is any sign that someone has heard him, he flees back up the wall and into the office, hopefully before anyone catches him.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 1, 2008)

It takes some effort and climbing to get on the statues so you can read what it says on the backs of their heads. It seems that the red ones are easiest to get on so you start from them. The first one, the Dragon has a phrase engraved. "Tallis, Black Seal, East 4". Encouraged by this you check the Lion and luck is with you, for it reads: "Whitehearth, White Seal, North East 9".


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 1, 2008)

The kalashtar is not sure what exactly 9 is supposed to refer to: Nine feet, nine paces, nine miles? But regardless he moves down to the white seal and slowly moves to the northeast, carefully checking the distance he has moved.

But even if he figures out where Whitehearth is, he is not sure what this is supposed to tell him. Does it mean to go to Whitehearth and look for a Red Lion to denote the location of the workshop, or does he have to move the statues to the location on the map to unlock some secret? Hopefully, in time, the correct path will reveal itself...


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 1, 2008)

Nine feet seems to hold no secret as it leaves Val standing on the map somewhere near Seawall mountains of Zilargo. But starting again and counting paces you end up on hills in southwestern Cyre. There is a faint symbol of crossed shovel and pickaxe next to your foot. The mine lies about 40 miles from Rose Quarry, inside what nowdays is covered by the mist of Mournland. You can easily mark the spot on your own map.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 1, 2008)

Rather than mark the place on his map, in the unfortunate case that he is captured, Valsamath makes use of his ability to autohypnotize himself to remember where the location is. 

The kalashtar is carefully to set everything back the way he found it, and makes a hasty retreat the way he came in. When everything is clear, he carefully makes his retreat back to the landcart.

" I think I have what we came for, " says Valsamath once he gets back in with Failin. " But the folks who are camped here seem to be soldiers of the Emerald Claw. I just hope that we can get a good enough head start on them so that I can recover what I came here for without them interfering. "


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 5, 2008)

As Failin sees you returning he transforms the carriage back to it's mobile form. "So back to Rhukaan Draal is it, or do you need me to take you someplace else also?"


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 7, 2008)

(  I do not understand how I keep missing updates when I look everyday. It seems that I watch it until it gets to the end of the second page or so, and then some days later while I think I am still waiting it has already been updated and pushed down the list... )

Climbing into the cart, Valsamath answers gravely, " I have to head into the Mournlands proper. "

He unloads his pack and sits down on the couch. " I doubt that you will want to head into that cursed land with me, even with the protection of the land cart, but I would appreciate if you could at least take me to the nearest point to my destination on the border. "

Pulling out his map, he shows Failin where the place where the mosaic map had Whitehearth. " My ultimate destination lies here. "


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 8, 2008)

Failin looks at the map and shakes his head. "Into the Mist. You're crazier than I thought." He's quiet for a while, and looks like he's squirming under a pressure of decision, but finally he sighs and continues. "You propably saved my life from those hobgoblins earlier. I owe you this much. I'll take you all the way."


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 8, 2008)

Valsamath is speechless for a moment, impressed by the mans bravery. " I am honoured that you would take that risk for me, Failin. This should make my journey much easier. But I must say, when we are in the Mournland, if things start to look ugly, I will not think less of you if you decide to retreat. I have never been into the Mists, but I have adventured long enough to know that places with dark reputations have usually earned them, and sometimes the reputation can be an understatement. Thank you. "


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 8, 2008)

"Yeah. To be honest, I'm quite interested to see the Mournlands myself. But you're right. I think only ones insane enough to go there are the Warforged. I hear they're carving out a kingdom there, but you know how rumours are." He puts the cart into motion again and steers around the village so you are not spotted.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 8, 2008)

" Hmmm, the warforged... " says Valsamath quietly, thinking to himself for a moment. " I have encountered a few of their kind in this journey already. And given my employer... Maybe we should keep on the lookout for those tin soldiers, in case they try to interfere again. Both of my blades, Scimitar and Falchion, were claimed by animated warriors who bore the same names. "

He leans back and tries to relax for a while. Once they pass into the Mists, he is sure it will be close to impossible to do that, even with meditation...


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 14, 2008)

It is only less than hour when you finally hit the edge of the Mist. It almost looks like a solid wall before you. The mist just slides off the sides of the wagon and engulfs you. Visibility is gone. If you were outside the wagon you couldn't see your own hand before you. All sound suddenly muffles and a feeling of dread tries to overwhelm you. From somewhere, just at the edge of hearing you hear sounds of battle. This goes on for a while when all of a sudden the cart rolls out of the Mist.

You find yourself in a battlefield. Bodies of Brelish and Cyran soldiers as far as eye can see lie on the ground. Though you know it must have been at least four years since this battle took place, it's hard to believe seeing the field. The bodies look like they had just died. No decomposition has taken place. Infact, fresh blood still flows from their wounds.

Failin halts the cart to take a better look through the front window. "By the Host!" is all he can utter.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 14, 2008)

" Best to just keep moving, " cautions Valsamath in dismay. He had heard stories about this sort of thing, but to see it for himself... Ghastly. 

" I am afraid this is probably ' normal ' for this place. Best to try not to cut yourself or get any bruises, because in hear they will be loathe to heal... "


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 21, 2008)

(Sorry, Kaodi. Last week was a bit hell for me. Back now.)

Failin nods and starts the cart back on it's course. The field of corpses continues for a while and this gives you some perspective on how great the war actually was.

A few hours later you arrive at the spot indicated by the map. It is already morning, but the sun is only barely visible through the sickly grey clouds. After a couple of circles around the area you notice a doorway on a hill-face. Mining-cart rails lead down through that hole and few crates are scattered around. It looks like any abandoned mine.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 21, 2008)

" All right, now, " says Valsamath, looking around, " You should find somewhere to park this thing were it will blend in. I don't think it'll be hard to do around here. I am going into the mine to investigate. "

The kalashtar gets out of the cart and creeps towards the mine, and then down into it. Once it begins to get a little to hard to see, and if he doesn't detect any enemies, he quietly pulls out the magical lanthern Elaydren gave him and opens the shutters enough so that he can see where he is going, and heads further in.

( By the way, is the Everburning Lantern hooded or bullseye? )


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 24, 2008)

( Hmm, it doesn't say about the lantern. Let's say it's a special Cannith version that has a switch to function both ways  )

You descent to the mine. Immediatily to your left there is a wooden door and to your right a large open area filled with ore. The mineshaft itself continues in a slight slope downwards.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 24, 2008)

Holding his lantern aloft in his left land, fully opened into its hooded form, Valsamath draws out Falchion and carefully opens the door, ready for any gruesome surprises that he might find...


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 25, 2008)

The door creaks in disagreement and opens to a small room with a desk and chair, two bookshelves filled with leatherbound tomes and a painting on the wall. The painting is a quite usual portrait of a bearded man with very intricate frames. Otherwise there seems to be nothing of interest in the room.

( I posted a question in the OOC thread )


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 25, 2008)

The kalashtar slides his sword back into its sheathe and places the lantern on the desk. He does a thorough search of the room, mostly looking through the books, but also through the desk for false bottoms or anything of that sort, and behind the painting. 

If he does not find anything of use, he takes the lantern and reconfigures it for bullseye mode. Picking it up in his left again, he pulls out his sword and heads down into the mine being careful to spot anything with the strobing light of the lantern.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 25, 2008)

You take a book from the shelf and start skimming it through. Numbers mainly. A lot of them. A few books more seems to be the same. It seems like records of mining operations. This was probably the office of the foreman here. You find nothing of interest though you suspect that Korranberg University for one would pay good money on the painting.

After deciding wether or not you grab it with you, you continue down the mine. After a short walk you come to a cross-section where the shaft splits to three. For some reason the cart-tracks stop here also. It doesn't really make sense in a mine...

( You have three choices of course. From left to right we'll call the shafts 1-3 )


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 25, 2008)

The kalashtar of course decides that it would be easier to grab the painting on the way back out.

" I always choose left... " mutters Valsamath to himself, shining the light down that path. He briefly pauses to scan back towards the other two ways before heading down into the darkness of the left path...


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 29, 2008)

After about a hundred or so yards down the sloping corridor you arrive to a small natural chamber. There is nothing except for a heavy 4-foot-wide metal hatch on the floor. At the center of the hatch is a locking mechanism and a small socket coated in blue enamel.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 29, 2008)

Valsamath looks at the hatch for a moment, unsure of how he is to proceed. But then he remembers the small blue rod that he was given by Elaydren. The magician in Rhukaan Draal had been unable to tell him what its function was, but surely it must have something to do with this workshop. So, he pulls it out and looks to see if it will fit into the socket.

Of course, there was the problem of electricity. Keenly aware that he knows no powers or spells that produce it, he hopes that it will not be necessary to open the hatch.

Supposing the the rod does in fact fit into the socket, and supposing that that does not allow him to open it by itself, Valsamath stews for a while, trying to think of what he could do. He then comes up with, what he hopes is, a brilliant idea. Grabbing whatever items he has on him that might help, and using his mental powers and discipline to what use it can, the kalashtar tries to build up a static charge, as big as he can with what is available. Once it has reached its maximum potential, he discharges it into the rod when it is in the mechanism and hopes for the best.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 31, 2008)

As you slide the rod to the socket there comes a strange "zap" sound from inside followed by a click of the lock. You try to lift the lid and true enough it raises without problem. You now see that the hatch leads down to the darkness with metal ladders studded to one side. If it wasn't apparent by now, you are certain now that this is no ordinary mine...


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 4, 2008)

Valsamath readjusts his lantern back into hooded mode and attaches it to his belt. He carefully moves himself over the side and onto the ladder, then begins his descent.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 11, 2008)

Something happened to the update . I'll retype it later...


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 25, 2008)

You descent the ladders to a point where the light from your lantern doesn't penetrate the darkness. Magical, you guess and brave the darkness. It seems to be only a magical curtain and as you come from the other side you find yourself floating in the air. Still clinging to the lowest rung of the ladder you see a spherical chamber around you to which you entered from a hatch on the ceiling. Letting go you gently float to the bottom, and with only a slight push upwards you could get back to the hatch if you wanted.

The sphere is about 20' across, made of shining nonreflective metal. Infront of you a metal plate, 1' across with sockets similar to the one on the hatch before, floats in the air about 3' from the bottom.

There is a compass-star on the plate and eight sockets of different colors around the edge.

N=Brown
NE=Blue
E=Blue
SE=Green
S=Brown
SW=Green
W=Blue
NW=Blue

And finally in the middle of the plate there is one more blue socket.

( OOC: Hopefully this doesn't disappear mysteriously like the first time. Sorry for the delay... )


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 1, 2008)

Valsamath retrieves the blue rod and attempts to use it on the second hatch, the various blue sockets, and whatever else he can think of before he considers heading back up to the fork to look down the path of the right.

( Hey, Blackrat. How would you possibly feel about letting this game drop and concentrating on the 4e game? I have seen you say in other threads that you have been enjoying this game, and it is pretty good, but I was thinking that I would perhaps like to just focus on 4e. I am not oppossed to continuing play, if that is what you would like; this is just a suggestion. )


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 2, 2008)

(Hmm. If you're up for it still I'd much prefer keeping these both up. This one has the benefit of being easy to run, what with most being straight from the book . With the other I might come to a writers-block from time to time if my imagination runs low, and this is a good game to keep us both entertained if that happens)


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 2, 2008)

( All right, then. )


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2008)

You insert the key to the north-eastern slot and nothing seems to happen. Shrugging you are about to pull it out when the room suddenly shakes and starts moving. The whole room rotates slowly, the hatchway on the top moving to be on the wall. The sudden movement startles you and almost makes you loose balance, but as you regain footing, it is easy to keep up with it. When the room finally stops, the hatchway is now on the wall, straight where the slot in the howering plate points.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 3, 2008)

" I can see that this is going to get... interesting... " mutters Valsamath. At least this means that it should be difficult to be followed while he is in here, though that says nothing of ambushes when he tries to leave, and nothing of what may be waiting for him inside.

The kalashtar moves to the hatch to see what lies beyond...


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 8, 2008)

The hatchway opens to a corridor, dimly lit by glowing globes on the wall and some 50ft long. The walls are scorched and the door on the far end has burned down. There is a distinct smell of burned wood and sulfur. You can see a faint glow of flickering on the other side of the doorway. At the end of the corridor, there is a turn to right, and apparently the way continues that way around the corner.

Something like this, the burned door on up, you on the hatchway down:

```
.##....
.......
.......
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
 HH
```


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 8, 2008)

The kalashtar warriors attaches his lantern to his belt and closes the shutters, seeing as the way seems to be lit somewhat. Cautiously he advances towards the bend in the passageway, aware that though the smell is still strong, it might be just that the strange effects of the Mournland cause the damage to remain as fresh as it would of been on the day of the Mourning. Yes, hopefully that is all it is...


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2008)

As you creep closer to the door you notice that the flickering light clearly moves around the room on the other side. But your silent steps haven't alerted whatever it is yet. Getting to the corner you see that the corridor on the right opens to a small room with a pool on the center. On the other side there lies a man. The light is not enough to determine his condition from this far. Further away there is a room that seems to have some sort of lockers on the walls.


```
..PPP.M  ......
.##.......PPP..........
..........PPP..........
V.........PPP..........
....    ..PPP..  ......
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
 HH
```
V=You
P=Pool
M=The Man


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 9, 2008)

Valsamath quietly draws his sword and approaches the man. He expects that it is merely a preserved corpse, but best not too be too careful...


----------

